# Colorado Freak ***UPDATE



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

holy jeebus!!!!


----------



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

wow what a hog! Love the size comparison with the good sized buck in the back!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*Few more....*

A couple more


----------



## tamccain (Feb 3, 2010)

practice at the longer distances so you can take him at 60 yds.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

that sure looks like more than 165 to me


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

What an awesome looking buck! Good luck with him I hope he breaks that 60 yard barrier for you this year!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

tamccain said:


> practice at the longer distances so you can take him at 60 yds.


After last year I have been for sure. Nothing sucks more than lacking confidence with a particular shot....

I've learned that shoorting consistently at 50-60 quickly feels like 20-30.

The hard part about 60 yards in the deer woods is finding a lane, so you have to be quick, but at the same time know your limits.

Thanks!


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

His tine length is amazing! Keep us posted!


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

man talk about high and tight thats one amazing buck good luck this yr


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*Last year...and the year before.....*

Here are a few more from the past two years... see dates on camera

His right brow still forks off to the back like it did in 2009 and he has a small cut on his right ear as well...

This is the first deer I have ever been able to follow through maturity...Pretty fun


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you have his sheds?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Do you have his sheds?


Nope  I'd give some good money for a set! This spot I hunt is pretty small. Its great for early season and awesome during the rut but the deer dont winter there.

I have spent hours upon hours looking for his horns


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Nope  I'd give some good money for a set! This spot I hunt is pretty small. Its great for early season and awesome during the rut but the deer dont winter there.
> 
> I have spent hours upon hours looking for his horns


That sucks. Your spot sounds exactly like all of my spots, makes it really tough to find their sheds when they don't winter there.


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow I think you're a bit conservative with 165. Good luck taggin that bad boy :darkbeer:


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

I am very confident at 60 give me your address and i will be out. nice buck good luck in getting him show us some pics when u do


----------



## foxgtr19 (Sep 7, 2009)

awesome buck.. btw what cam is that?? good pics


----------



## DownHillSteve (Jul 1, 2011)

Man get practicing at 80 yards and blast him at 60!


----------



## AJB428 (Feb 20, 2005)

Beautiful deer, good luck this year. Cant wait to see the pics when you get him.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok as others have said with todays equipment 60 is really a chip shot if oyu practice a bit further all the time. Now about his score, Just my opinion and not really to bust your bubble, but that deer was high 140's to mid 150's last year so I am going to say you might want to give him about 20 inches. I personally believe he will go booner.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

185 plus.


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

grwat pics...he is a freak


----------



## mshred (Jul 25, 2010)

love those eastern CO deer. they grow em big out there. good luck!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

that is a stud


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

That thing is an absolute stud smoke.


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a 165 and he has 15 inches on him easy.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Great buck. Good luck with him this season


----------



## ncbowhunter36 (Jul 24, 2011)

That is a stud i think he's mid 170s good deer GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Great buck.


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

That is a dandy of a buck. He is going to score high as well. His only real deduction looks like the G4 maybe 4 or 5" difference. I would guess him at 182. I hope you get a chance at him. He is a beauty!


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

I would say 160-165 is underestimating. Awesome buck, good luck!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

I think hes an awesome buck and that your score is pretty conservative also. He has really nice tine length, a little above average mass, and really nice main beam beam length. He will be a gross Booner in my opinion.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

lookin really good


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

Damn! Awesome looking buck! Good luck!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Dude!

180+


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been shooting at Glen Del from 80 yards in preperation for this season and this deer.

At this point Im invested in this deer more than id like to admit...

Its practice and scouting ..... Ill keep you guys popted for sure and thanks for the wishes


----------



## svanderploeg (Mar 9, 2010)

Good luck, He'd look great on the wall!


----------



## IndianaArcherLC (Jan 31, 2007)

That's exactly why you let deer grow. That deer went from a 120 2 years ago to a giant this year. Patience Patience Patience


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Well state record for a typical is 186..... 

Honestly Im not hung up on score....that's just a bonus!!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

smokecity said:


> Well state record for a typical is 186.....
> 
> Honestly Im not hung up on score....that's just a bonus!!!


You might gross that or a bit more, either way he is a stud


----------



## kboyer21 (Dec 11, 2008)

He's a stud! I love giant typicals! I was after this guy all last year and never saw him other than on camera and I haven't seen him this year! I think he's a goner, although I never heard of him being shot! I call(ed) him casper as in the ghost cause that's what he was!


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

> Well state record for a typical is 186.....


I think he'll need another year to break that mark...if you have the property and believe he can make it...might be something to consider if it's important to you.
But I don't think you (or really anyone else here) is going pass on a shot


----------



## kboyer21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Also, do you have hard horned pics of him from last year?


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Somke,

I've decided to take you up on the offer of culling that deer for you. I understand you not wanting those genetics spread throughout your hurd. I'll be out there shortly to dispatch him.

Thanks!



smokecity said:


> Man I am glad to see this guy alive this year....
> 
> I call this deer "sixty" because I can't seem to get him to come any closer than 60 yards to my stand (i wish i was Levi Morgan)
> 
> ...


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow......gross booner no doubt!


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

holly smokes!! great deer! hope you knock him down this fall!


----------



## Kyfoster11 (Sep 11, 2004)

Wicked tine length....Id luv to see him about 4 inches wider lol.....4 sure a freak!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

bacon27 said:


> Somke,
> 
> I've decided to take you up on the offer of culling that deer for you. I understand you not wanting those genetics spread throughout your hurd. I'll be out there shortly to dispatch him.
> 
> Thanks!



I appreciate the offer... you are true team player!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

BowhunterNJ said:


> I think he'll need another year to break that mark...if you have the property and believe he can make it...might be something to consider if it's important to you.
> But I don't think you (or really anyone else here) is going pass on a shot


As you said, I dont think I could bring myself to pass on an opportunity with him. 

If I get the chance he is down.... deer of a lifetime.

I'll keep updating and hopefully get him hard horned in a few.... I know a common scrape line I am pretty sure he works


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Some awesome tines on that guy!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Fullstrutter said:


> Wow......gross booner no doubt!


Hopefully I can confirm come November


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

that buck has to be pushing 185.


----------



## buggybrain (Jun 27, 2009)

tamccain said:


> practice at the longer distances so you can take him at 60 yds.


 That is my thoughts


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

buggybrain said:


> That is my thoughts


Couldnt agree more... I'll be ready for 60....but I will also do my best to place my set just right so I can slam dunk it at 30 :thumbs_up


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm guessing 175"ish


----------



## jayyohe (Mar 24, 2009)

Great deer for sure - I can not believe that nobody has made mention of the quality of pictures you are getting from that Stealth Cam. Those have to be some of the best IR pictures I have ever seen. Can you please PM me what camera that is from so I can buy one? Or email me at [email protected].

Thanks man and good luck hunting that bruiser.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

I think hes gonna be closer to 160s like you say. he doesnt have enough tines, beam length and width to go as high as others on here think he will, but nonetheless he is still a once ina lifetime deer. keep us updated


----------



## LazyJ (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome deer, cool pictures!!! Good luck, I'm pulling for you. Keep us informed!!! I wish we had whitetail on my side of the hill. LOL


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Good looking buck.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeh...hate to burst your bubble but he's not 160-165....he's BIGGER! LOL He should gross boone and then some IMO. Slammer of a buck!


----------



## robbbinhoodx (Feb 25, 2010)

that's a 170 class buck great length on his left side! he would be a one 180 class buck if his right was a mirror image of his left side


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

robbbinhoodx said:


> that's a 170 class buck great length on his left side! he would be a one 180 class buck if his right was a mirror image of his left side


True.... What's funny is he was a tad stronger last year on the right... Funny how things can change.. 

I'm not 100% on this but I think he is still only 4.5


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

IndianaArcherLC said:


> That's exactly why you let deer grow. That deer went from a 120 2 years ago to a giant this year. Patience Patience Patience


Good point. I'll be honest, Ida shot him last year!!

But looking back I think I've learned my lesson


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

Holy Buck! Best of luck getting him this year


----------



## bolo7735 (Jan 31, 2011)

Good luck. That is a beautiful buck.


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

Holy schmoligans!! What a buck!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

eblackmer said:


> Holy Buck! Best of luck getting him this year


Thanks! i will need it!



bolo7735 said:


> Good luck. That is a beautiful buck.


Yes yes he is.... for some reason I just think he would like better on my wall!



Curtdawg88 said:


> Holy schmoligans!! What a buck!!


exactly!


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm sayin somewhere in the 175-180 class man. Here is a pic of a 176 that was killed in nebraska last year. A friend of mine was a guide out the and the pic is of jason edney owner of fur and feather outdoors


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

All I can say is DAMN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

good golly... bet this beast flashes through your mind 'bout every second of every day...

definetly keep us posted


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

I think something is wrong with your game camera, I didnt see the GPS coordinates anywhere on it. very nice deer btw


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

smokecity said:


> True.... What's funny is he was a tad stronger last year on the right... Funny how things can change..
> 
> I'm not 100% on this but I think he is still only 4.5


Not to disagree with you...You would prob. now more then me since you have history with this deer. But in your 09 picture he looks like a 3.5 or even a 4.5. I would say this buck is 5.5 or 6.5. Great deer..good luck this fall. Hope to see him laying next to you.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

waylonb19 said:


> Not to disagree with you...You would prob. now more then me since you have history with this deer. But in your 09 picture he looks like a 3.5 or even a 4.5. I would say this buck is 5.5 or 6.5. Great deer..good luck this fall. Hope to see him laying next to you.


I not sure but i know he isn't 6.5

There is a good chance he ia 5,5.... Ill try to find some more 09 pics that show him up clos


thanks man


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*Picked up cards today....*

I am staying on top of this guy....

I have to give props to Frigid Forage!! I have a few early season micro plots that are really making these deer easy to find


----------



## buckbuck419 (Jan 2, 2011)

That thing is a beast. Good luck!


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

climb up in the tree in the pic!! lol


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow and in the daylight... I really hope we get to see a pic of you sitting next to this brute.


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

I might not even hunt there year. I am just going to sit here and wait for updates!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

woodyw333 said:


> climb up in the tree in the pic!! lol


already have a stand in it!!!! 

Im putting another 1.5 acre plot in directly behind this camera.... I Cant leave anything on the table this year


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow. Here's hoping your homework pays off. :beer: I agree - I think you're a little conservative with your score - he'll gross mid 70's for sure.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

sticknstring33 said:


> Wow. Here's hoping your homework pays off. :beer: I agree - I think you're a little conservative with your score - he'll gross mid 70's for sure.


Im sure jones'in to find out!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> I am staying on top of this guy....
> 
> I have to give props to Frigid Forage!! I have a few early season micro plots that are really making these deer easy to find


Oh wow you have him pegged. When's your season start?


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow that guy is what lurks in my dreams! I'm working in Afghanistan this year so I'll have plenty of time to watch for updates. From one Colorado bowhunter to another...Best of Luck to You! Please keep us posted.

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Tweet46 said:


> Wow that guy is what lurks in my dreams! I'm working in Afghanistan this year so I'll have plenty of time to watch for updates. From one Colorado bowhunter to another...Best of Luck to You! Please keep us posted.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tweet


Tweet- first off stay safe brother!! 

I'm gonna try my best to put hm on the ground man

Season starts October 1st....long time for him to change his ways, but I'll stay on him


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I believe you are right Smoke saying he s 5.5. I shot a 160 inch 9 point 4.5 year old last year and very similar to your buck. Every time I look at him I kick myself. I should have waited. I can't wait to see hero pics of him.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

i would be out shooting 60 yards right now instead of posting him on at, lol


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

dtrkyman said:


> i would be out shooting 60 yards right now instead of posting him on at, lol


trust me 150-200 a week man.......but.really, 60 yards in the woods is tough..Im not going to risk a questionable shot or a deflection......Im also cutting better shooting lanes 360 deg around my stand


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

That is one beautiful, tall tined brute! Would love to see ya tag him this season and tell us all what he scores! Best of luck


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

He is a Giant, good luck.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

busdriver51 said:


> He is a Giant, good luck.


Thanks, I will be bak out inn a few days and hoope to have some pics of him... I am trying to figure out where he is bedding this year......and I have a pretty good idea!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*more day time*

Well I finally got out and checked the cams today after letting them sit 2 weeks...

"sixty" was all over ... still showing up during the day light hours..

We hung two stands 10 yards from this specific camera... October 1st cant come soon enough... lots of bucks are hard horned already


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Cant wait to see the hero pics! Good luck man!


----------



## Jsach (Jul 27, 2005)

that deer is awesome. best of luck to you.. only thing that hurts him is that right side g4 but lets not get too picky lol..


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Jsach said:


> that deer is awesome. best of luck to you.. only thing that hurts him is that right side g4 but lets not get too picky lol..


I know man...funny how a seers antlers can change over the course of one season.. His g 4 on the right side was bigger last year than it is this year... He will still score 20 inches netter this year ...if we don't smack him this year I wonder if he will be even bigger or start headin down the hill


----------



## corypetras (Jun 29, 2011)

man what a deer


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

you BETTER keep us posted. This is my favorite deer posted this year...


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

what a buck!


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW !
thats a giant , that thing has got to have 12" tines !
GOOD LUCK and keep us posted


----------



## bigdogg2002 (Sep 25, 2009)

I did some quick math and took seom guess on his measurement. I came up with 174. A giant forsure. I was a little on the conservative side also.


----------



## bowhunter405 (Jan 7, 2009)

Definitely 180+...good luck putting him down!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

appreciate all the wishes...I really have a good feeling about this year.

im going to spend as much time as possible on this guy... trying to figure out the best way to take down the dominant buck. The last few seasons I have had incredible luck with my boss buck decoy. I keep asking myself "can you really fool a monster buck with this thing".....

I know that it has been done, but I am not sure that is the right ticket. 

regardless of the outcome I will keep you all up to date with pictures and hopefully some footage


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*last year vs this year....same tree*

i just realized i had pictures of "sixty" on the same tree a year ago almost to the day!

He really jumped this year for sure

You can really see his g4 on the right was 3 or 4 inches last year...but man he did throw on some length to everything else


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

You are killing me smoke! That is one fantastic deer!! Just curious, is your property along the Platte? BTW Thanks for pm'ing the video...very nicely done. 

Cheerss,
Tweet


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Tweet - its in Iowa  no wait Kansas .... I mean Ohio


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

smokecity said:


> Tweet - its in Iowa  no wait Kansas .... I mean Ohio


LOL...No worries. Just trying figure out what water is out that way.

Cheers,
Tweet

BTW Congrats on 1000


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Man. What a buck. Good luck with him. Btw. He is bigger than 165. Ohyeah.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Tweet46 said:


> LOL...No worries. Just trying figure out what water is out that way.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tweet
> ...


ill pm ya with a bit more detail 



rutjunky said:


> Man. What a buck. Good luck with him. Btw. He is bigger than 165. Ohyeah.


I think you are right man... Hopefully i can get you an exact score come Oct 1st at sunset !


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Good luck man... I hope you get him before he starts fighting. I would hate to see you get a chance at him and he has so broken off tines... but he is probabaly the badest dude on the block so maybe the other bucks will just tuck tail and get the heck out of dodge.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

bowtech88swack said:


> Good luck man... I hope you get him before he starts fighting. I would hate to see you get a chance at him and he has so broken off tines... but he is probabaly the badest dude on the block so maybe the other bucks will just tuck tail and get the heck out of dodge.


Yeah I thought of that... But to me at this point this deer is about history... To mee this is what deer hunting is about. It truly is about the hunt not the kill.... If I even see him again from the stand I'll be happy

I said it earlier ... I think this is e year. 

I would honestly shoot this deer if his right side was broke off. I'm not kidding...

I can promise one thing... Ill probably ball my eyes out if I lay this bad boy down. 

I've spent more time on this deer than I'd like to admit..


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Yeah I thought of that... But to me at this point this deer is about history... To mee this is what deer hunting is about. It truly is about the hunt not the kill.... If I even see him again from the stand I'll be happy
> 
> I said it earlier ... I think this is e year.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel, I went through the same thing with my avatar buck last year. I hope it turns out much better for you then it did for me...


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice buck! Subscribed.

Good luck this year!


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

what a stud, live the tine length. good luck with him.


----------



## Lonestar_HOYT (May 11, 2005)

Smoke- Best of luck to you on this deer, he is a beast for sure. I cannot wait to see pics of you with your hands on his antlers.


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

Good luck Smoke!


----------



## GSPsnFORDs (May 6, 2011)

bigdogg2002 said:


> I did some quick math and took seom guess on his measurement. I came up with 174. A giant forsure. I was a little on the conservative side also.


LOL I calculated 172...being conservative on beam length and mass measurements. My first impression from the first pics posted was 180-185 though...and I still think he might hit that mark. I'll guess closer to 185 gross, minus any junk that can't be seen in the pics. I've seen some tight racked deer before that measured in the 185 range that didn't have that tine height, but they had mass and this looks like he has pretty good mass...always a guess though until you see hard antler.

OP: I'm excited, so I know you are! Best of luck to ya! I hope you get this guy!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

GSPsnFORDs said:


> LOL I calculated 172...being conservative on beam length and mass measurements. My first impression from the first pics posted was 180-185 though...and I still think he might hit that mark. I'll guess closer to 185 gross, minus any junk that can't be seen in the pics. I've seen some tight racked deer before that measured in the 185 range that didn't have that tine height, but they had mass and this looks like he has pretty good mass...always a guess though until you see hard antler.
> 
> OP: I'm excited, so I know you are! Best of luck to ya! I hope you get this guy!


Thanks man.. Ihope your right!

Headed out to go work a 2 acre stretch... A little behind the 8 ball but I'm going to plant 2 acre of Frigid Forage Big N Beasty

This is my back up plan for late season if I don't poke this ol boy in the first few days in October .....


----------



## chrisjan_81 (Mar 10, 2004)

smokecity said:


> I can promise one thing... Ill probably ball my eyes out if I lay this bad boy down.
> 
> I've spent more time on this deer than I'd like to admit..


Absolutely BEAUTIFUL buck. IMO, the most impressive deer i've seen on here in quite some time. 

Good luck with him, i truly hope we all get to see you post a picture of you smiling ear to ear, with this deer laying in front of you. 

Just that dang short G4  ... who knows, he may even that out next year!!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

I cant wait to see some hard antler pics. This buck is beautiful. Take note everyone. This is what happens when a buck reaches full maturity.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

thats a darn stud


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

VERY NICE hope he crosses at 20 yds for you


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow what a great buck 60 is he looks very very similar to a buck i killed last year, at first i was like dang somebody is hintin my spot and got a.pic of the buck i killed lol heres a pic of mine 16 inches wide 7 inch bases 10 inch g2 and 12 g3 oh yea he has 6.5" brows he scored 156 yours maybe just a lil more you got him on g4 i figure right about 160


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^^ wow heck a deer! Nice work man.

Hopefully i can post a similar pic!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

z7master167 said:


> Wow what a great buck 60 is he looks very very similar to a buck i killed last year, at first i was like dang somebody is hintin my spot and got a.pic of the buck i killed lol heres a pic of mine 16 inches wide 7 inch bases 10 inch g2 and 12 g3 oh yea he has 6.5" brows he scored 156 yours maybe just a lil more you got him on g4 i figure right about 160


No offense, because yours is a great deer, but the OP's buck easily has 15-20" on your buck. Again your buck is a beauty, but the OP's is really something special.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> No offense, because yours is a great deer, but the OP's buck easily has 15-20" on your buck. Again your buck is a beauty, but the OP's is really something special.


Id say the g2's and 3's are where the diff is made up....

On the other hand there is something to be said for a picture of a deer and a deer on the wall right?

I PROMISE i will do everything i possibly can to provide a accurate measurement!!

Working on two additional plots to hopefully hold this deer on the property.

While i truly feel the best chance i have to kill him is October 1st Im pulling out all the stops and throwing in 2 acre of late season food source.

I couldnt help but pull the cards yesterday when i was out working on the plot.... I got more pics of sixty and he is still full velvet....


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh ya your buck is def..a.monster im just sayin when the velvet comes off he is going to be really close, but yea yours is going to be bigger no doubt you got me on a couple points lol but mine has 6.5" bases and carrys the mass throughout still 5" by the g4 both are great bucks i just wanted to.post my pic because to ke they look very much alike


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

z7master167 said:


> Oh ya your buck is def..a.monster im just sayin when the velvet comes off he is going to be really close, but yea yours is going to be bigger no doubt you got me on a couple points lol but mine has 6.5" bases and carrys the mass throughout still 5" by the g4 both are great bucks i just wanted to.post my pic because to ke they look very much alike


Yeah those tines are just massive! And like I said, you buck is actually your buck!! Sixty is just a dream for me! 

I didn't realize how close your bucks main beams are to touching! Great deer to have on the wall man,


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

z7master167 said:


> Oh ya your buck is def..a.monster im just sayin when the velvet comes off he is going to be really close, but yea yours is going to be bigger no doubt you got me on a couple points lol but mine has 6.5" bases and carrys the mass throughout still 5" by the g4 both are great bucks i just wanted to.post my pic because to ke they look very much alike


He's a heck of a buck, did you get him in West Virginia?


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> He's a heck of a buck, did you get him in West Virginia?


No killed in galia county ohio
@smokecity man i hope you get him the one i killed i never even got a pic of him he just showed up!!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

As of right now, he definitely looks killable as much as he is moving during daylight.

Best of luck.


----------



## Btrav (Jan 31, 2011)

that deer is a beast. i cant wait to see pics of him on the ground. good luck this year man.


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

Absolutely insane. Hope you get a chance to get him this year.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

huntin4Christ said:


> As of right now, he definitely looks killable as much as he is moving during daylight.
> 
> Best of luck.





carybcom said:


> Absolutely insane. Hope you get a chance to get him this year.


Thanks all. I'm crossing my fingers and putting all of my time and energy into improving my chances with him.

I will be out checking cams again this week. Hopfullyhe shows up hard horned!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Not bad.... well really great buck!!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*my how a week changes things.....*

Well i pulled two cards and he is hard horned... I have some day time pics on cam two I will upload....

He is sparring with a smaller buck...pretty cool....just dont break off those tines!!!


----------



## kboyer21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Heck of a buck! Best of luck!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome to see him hard horned, I can't wait to hear about your upcoming encounters.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Set those targets out a little further and start dialing in.


----------



## mnbowfisherman (Sep 6, 2010)

Great Buck!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*Hard horned*

A few more with plenty of shooting light left..... Oct 1st just cant come soon enough


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Holy chit smoke. He is a stud.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Smoke how tall do you think his 2's and 3's are?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Beautiful hard antlered pics!!

Wow never really realized how short his right G4 is. Crazy how mismatched it is from his left G4. For a minute I thought he broke it off but then saw your avatar and it's short in velvet too. 


What are we thinking again... I can't remember what I analysed earlier in the thread for score. 170" gross?


Is it just me or is his mass disproportionate to his incredible tine length?? Looks to have 4-4.5" bases and 4" and less for the other 3. That's about 30-33" of mass if so, which is an average of roughly 4" or less per measurement. 


Is he thin racked?? Young?!? Could this deer be 4.5 years old max? bc that's what his mass has me thinking


----------



## savedbygrace (Nov 16, 2005)

oh my. very nice


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

:beer: Here's to you taggin that big boy. Goodluck bro!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> Beautiful hard antlered pics!!
> 
> Wow never really realized how short his right G4 is. Crazy how mismatched it is from his left G4. For a minute I thought he broke it off but then saw your avatar and it's short in velvet too.
> 
> ...


Look at the pics he posted in post 11. Looks like he is either 4.5 or 5.5, I can't tell if he's 3.5 or 2.5 in those 09 pics.


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

Good luck man, thats a heck of a deer. Hope he doesnt go nocturnal on you from now til then. Ive got about 6 days left before I can hunt about a 175 5x5 that I have about 2000 pictures of......the next week can't pass quick enough! I couldnt image waiting til OCT 1st.


----------



## bdman (Jun 7, 2010)

wow.. thats a really nice deer, best of luck to you on Oct. 1st!!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Look at the pics he posted in post 11. Looks like he is either 4.5 or 5.5, I can't tell if he's 3.5 or 2.5 in those 09 pics.


i honestly think he is 4.5.....

He really lacks the mass of a fully mature deer.. And yeah he rubbed they g4 down to a nub! Funny how it was bigger last year!

The only positive to not killing him this year is to see what kind of monster he becomes next year.....

Unfortunately for him if he shows up this year..he is takin a dirt nap


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> i honestly think he is 4.5.....
> 
> He really lacks the mass of a fully mature deer.. And yeah he rubbed they g4 down to a nub! Funny how it was bigger last year!
> 
> ...


Ya I agree I would bet that he's 4.5. Haha ya no way you could pass him.


----------



## bonethug (Aug 18, 2011)

With as many daytime pics you have of this bruiser id be real careful how much change in scenery id be making to the location with food plots, etc. He obviously calls that location home and you've pinpointed him pretty darn good. Bucks that big are hard to come by. I wish you all the luck and look forward to the hero pics.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

bonethug said:


> With as many daytime pics you have of this bruiser id be real careful how much change in scenery id be making to the location with food plots, etc. He obviously calls that location home and you've pinpointed him pretty darn good. Bucks that big are hard to come by. I wish you all the luck and look forward to the hero pics.


understand that for sure.... The is already an existing plot that has been used throughout the spring and summer...

Im trying to remain positive but Im being realistic at the same time. Its hard to believe he will keep the Same pattern for the 
next three weeks. 

In case he doesn't i need a back up plan. This plot would be a post rut draw..... I have to pull out all the stops!!

Ill keep ya all updated !!!! Feeling the pressure to put him down!!


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

smokecity said:


> understand that for sure.... The is already an existing plot that has been used throughout the spring and summer...
> 
> Im trying to remain positive but Im being realistic at the same time. Its hard to believe he will keep the Same pattern for the
> next three weeks.
> ...



Pretty obvious this is his core area. I would think, unpressured, he would continue to stay in the area until mid/late October. When the pre rut starts and ladies are on his mind he may stray a bit closer to another area (rut staging area) near doe bedding or even a different food source. Do you know where he is bedding by chance?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

mdnabors said:


> Pretty obvious this is his core area. I would think, unpressured, he would continue to stay in the area until mid/late October. When the pre rut starts and ladies are on his mind he may stray a bit closer to another area (rut staging area) near doe bedding or even a different food source. Do you know where he is bedding by chance?


i saw him three times last year in the first week of the season (oct1-7th) and i never saw him again....

The year before i didn't see him until the rut..... Not alot of consistent patterns 

this year he has been significantly more visible. I think the food plot it worth the risk.... The only other variable is when the surrounding corn will be cut...

At the end of the day its a crap shoot right?


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

smokecity said:


> i saw him three times last year in the first week of the season (oct1-7th) and i never saw him again....
> 
> The year before i didn't see him until the rut..... Not alot of consistent patterns
> 
> ...



Yep...I'd be in that spot the first week of season if the wind was right for sure. Have you scouted the area in the previous months or last year and found old scrapes or rub lines nearby that you thought were his? Your right about him leaving around the time they cut corn. Crazy how the deer flock to those cut corn fields...I love hunting them too! Good luck man


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

huntin4Christ said:


> As of right now, he definitely looks killable as much as he is moving during daylight.
> 
> Best of luck.





carybcom said:


> Absolutely insane. Hope you get a chance to get him this year.





mdnabors said:


> Yep...I'd be in that spot the first week of season if the wind was right for sure. Have you scouted the area in the previous months or last year and found old scrapes or rub lines nearby that you thought were his? Your right about him leaving around the time they cut corn. Crazy how the deer flock to those cut corn fields...I love hunting them too! Good luck man


I have a pretty good idea of his cor route...the problem is how it will change here the next few weeks... It seems that the 
Past few years have been inconsistent. The area is pressured so there are tons of variables...

Heading out today to check things put and do some scouting. Might freshen up a few scrapes and see if I can get him on video working the scrape...


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Smoke,

What's the latest? You still on this guy...inquiring minds want to know.

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Tweet46 said:


> Hey Smoke,
> 
> What's the latest? You still on this guy...inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> ...


I've already shot him twice this week........ Unoftunetly i always wake up prior to the recovery!!!!!

Im on him for sure. His patterns have changed slightly ... Still getting pics and all lines are accounted for!

I've moved the trail cameras to a different location, trying to see what chances i have of hunting him in the morning.

For the most part i have backed out of the COR areas, have a couples scrapes but that's it.

Ill be up a tree Saturday the 1st..... Keeping ya updated step by step. I should be filming as well.

Thanks tweet


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Smoke I can't imagine how long this wait must feel for you! I don't have any big bucks to hunt and I'm dying waiting for October 1st! Hope his pattern holds for by then.


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

He's a freaking monster! hope you can get a shot on him this year. Good Luck!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Smoke I can't imagine how long this wait must feel for you! I don't have any big bucks to hunt and I'm dying waiting for October 1st! Hope his pattern holds for by then.


Who you trying to fool APA!????  I'm keeping tabs on that ol Iowa thread! You have two or three that will be all but more in a a year or two.

You and me both are counting down the seconds til Oct 1st ... Best of luck man


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha problem is that I have to wait a year or two to hunt them! If they turn out anything like sixty I will be estatic. You got any around to take his place once you shoot him?


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

what a tank


----------



## Shedstomper (Oct 10, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay, I just went through all 6 pages of posts. Holy Crap! What a deer. I would never encourage poaching, but you need to kill that smaller buck RIGHT NOW! HAHA If 60 breaks an antler sparring with that runt, I think I might strangle him. In all seriousness, thanks for letting us come along on this ride. I've chased big bucks for a long time, but I can't say that I've ever been on a pattern of a buck within 20 inchews of this one. Best of luck to you. I know there are a lot of people pulling for you, and I don't know that there is anyone on here that won't be coming to this page on October 1 to see your hands on that bad boy. Again, good luck!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

DPW said:


> Okay, I just went through all 6 pages of posts. Holy Crap! What a deer. I would never encourage poaching, but you need to kill that smaller buck RIGHT NOW! HAHA If 60 breaks an antler sparring with that runt, I think I might strangle him. In all seriousness, thanks for letting us come along on this ride. I've chased big bucks for a long time, but I can't say that I've ever been on a pattern of a buck within 20 inchews of this one. Best of luck to you. I know there are a lot of people pulling for you, and I don't know that there is anyone on here that won't be coming to this page on October 1 to see your hands on that bad boy. Again, good luck!


Appreciate the words of encouragement!!!! And the added pressure...

I'm honestly gonna lay it all out on the line this year... I'm going to pull out all the stops..

I've really learned alot about this deer and his personality. I know that may sound crazy but it's true.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Haha problem is that I have to wait a year or two to hunt them! If they turn out anything like sixty I will be estatic. You got any around to take his place once you shoot him?


I need to find the pics of his two boys.... I swear I have pics of his kids!!!


----------



## T.G.bowhunter (Nov 10, 2006)

Booner for sure mass and brow tines are huge. What a brute!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

This one has to get back to the top...what's the latest Smoke?

BTW...my latest guess is somewhere along the Arkansas...I used to fly up and down that river everyday.

Best of luck...keep us posted.

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Tweet46 said:


> This one has to get back to the top...what's the latest Smoke?
> 
> BTW...my latest guess is somewhere along the Arkansas...I used to fly up and down that river everyday.
> 
> ...


Heading out today for the final card pull of the season...... Ill fresh up a few scrapes.

This week is going to kill me .... I will stay positive but its gonna be mid 70's on the opener.

Gonna try to film a little on my t1i during the hunt


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Good luck killin' him


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

2Hunde said:


> Good luck killin' him


ill need every bit of luck i can get!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> ill need every bit of luck i can get!


Getting close man!


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

4 more days! Good luck!


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

wow. Goodluck this saturday.


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Good luck man! Gotta get him on the ground in the first couple days....

What StealthCam are you using?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

bowhunter819 said:


> Good luck man! Gotta get him on the ground in the first couple days....
> 
> What StealthCam are you using?


ill have to double check... Its old...big... Maybe the 530ir?? Ill find out


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Smoke how did the final card pull go still getting him?


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

forget the buck for a minute. I for one, would like to commend you on knowing your limitations and refraining from shooting that buck at 60yrds and risking losing the animal. Congrats. and goooodd luck!


----------



## MTHS shooter (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW! Its amazing what he put on from last year to this year! Good luck putting him on the ground!


----------



## phensway (Feb 3, 2006)

If his right G4 was longer he would probably gross Boone


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Keith t said:


> forget the buck for a minute. I for one, would like to commend you on knowing your limitations and refraining from shooting that buck at 60yrds and risking losing the animal. Congrats. and goooodd luck!


appreciate that. I've been practicing out to 80 yards...with that said it would have to be perfect conditions and he would have to be feeding before id even consider... There aren't many places where i can get a perfectly clean shot at 60...

Everybody wins if he shows up at 20


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*Not the best..... cam died!*



DocMort said:


> Smoke how did the final card pull go still getting him?


Well Doc not as good as I wanted... My camera died a few days in so I only got two days of pics.... He sure isnt out and about during daylight on my cam like he was a few weeks back...

This happens because some of the food source they use during the summer is gone to the north...

Ive said it several times... I will hunt this deer hard through October but the Rut seems like my best shot...


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

smokecity said:


> appreciate that. I've been practicing out to 80 yards...with that said it would have to be perfect conditions and he would have to be feeding before id even consider... There aren't many places where i can get a perfectly clean shot at 60...
> 
> Everybody wins if he shows up at 20


 If he shows up at 20..winna, winna, venison loins for dinna


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

good luck and good job showing good restraint in not flinging an arrow on a prayer. patience and perseverance wins more times than not


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow man!! Are you going to get after him right away in the morning?


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow bro:thumbs_up I wish you the best


----------



## 0260b4u (Nov 17, 2008)

tomorrow is the big day! Good Luck! I still have to wait til the 15th. Im pulling for you, to ground check that stud! Keep us updated!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Good luck tomorrow man!! Are you going to get after him right away in the morning?





K&K said:


> Good luck tomorrow bro:thumbs_up I wish you the best





0260b4u said:


> tomorrow is the big day! Good Luck! I still have to wait til the 15th. Im pulling for you, to ground check that stud! Keep us updated!


Thanks all... Tomorrow is the big day.. No sleep tonight.

I'm actually going to have to hold out until the afternoon..... Marginal winds and my sons football game make it a bit easier!

I'll post tomorrow around 3:30 when I hit the tree.... 

God bless to all you guys and gals who are hitting the woods tomorrow... Besides the rut, you can't beat this time of year!!


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Goodluck. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

Put him down!!!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Best of Luck Smoke!! Sending some mojo your way from Kabul.

Sent you a PM

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Well I'm ready fellas. Ready to sit in this stand for as many hours as it takes..

Ill continue with my updates from the field as the season goes along...

Set up tonight just outside of their bedding area.. I'd say 250 yards or so..

Perfect wind blowing from the east... Temp are hot.. 

Just happy to be hunting..

Sent from my BlackBerry 9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

smokecity said:


> Well I'm ready fellas. Ready to sit in this stand for as many hours as it takes..
> 
> Ill continue with my updates from the field as the season goes along...
> 
> ...


Man. Im really hoping u get that buck. He is great. It does feel nice to b in the stand. Wind is perfect and temps aint bad. Good luck bud. Stay safe


----------



## 0260b4u (Nov 17, 2008)

any updates? hopefully you got to see him at least!


----------



## buggybrain (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow look at those massive Browtines good luck I hope you get him


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

0260b4u said:


> any updates? hopefully you got to see him at least!


Well had a Great night in the stand with my brother. Un fortunately sixty failed to show up. Our wind was pretty good most of the night. 

I pulled the cards and the cams will tell the story. 

Sorry to let you guys down tonight.... This isn't going to be easy but I'm gonna do my best....

Good luck this weekend to everyone !!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the updates! Keep them coming.

Cheers,
TWeet


----------



## SoDakMan (Aug 22, 2011)

You did an excellent job of documenting the big one and thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

See him tonight?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> See him tonight?


From the road!!

Had bad winds tonight so I wasn't in the stand and boom!! Guess who shows up!

I just read Bill Winke's latest blog post about hunting mature bucks and he has me scared to over hunt this buck in the early season. 

Sixty has three different food sources available (crop fields) right now so he doesn't seem to follow the same pattern night after night... 

Friday we have rain and 50's in the forecast so I think I will try to sneak out for an afternoon hunt...

The cameras will be doing most of the work this week!

The better question is dis you see your big main beam buck tonight?!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well that's awesome that you saw him regardless. Ya you have to be careful of over hunting them this early I would probably only hunt him if the conditions were nearly perfect. We set up on a nearby green field tonight where he has likely been feeding in the evening tonight and didn't see a deer, couldn't hardly believe it saw around 15 deer in this field last night. We can only hunt him on the weekends so the area should have plenty of time to cool off.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Well that's awesome that you saw him regardless. Ya you have to be careful of over hunting them this early I would probably only hunt him for the conditions were nearly perfect. We set up on a near by green field tonight where he has likely been feeding in the evening tonight and didn't see a deer, couldn't hardly believe saw around 15 deer in this field last night. We can only hunt him on the weekends so the area should have plenty of time to cool off.


Funny how that works huh? Guess that's why we love it...

I'm all for working for this guy no matter if that means next year!!!


----------



## big buck3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Woah that buck is tremendous. Id say hes way higher than 160.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Funny how that works huh? Guess that's why we love it...
> 
> I'm all for working for this guy no matter if that means next year!!!


Sure is, I'm going to try my best to not over hunt this spot until late October. I have a feeling that sixty will not see next year...with all those pics you are bound to run into him sooner or later.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Just sitting in the stand wondering if you have any updates...


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sitting half a world away and wondering the same thing.

Cheers,
TWeet


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Just sitting in the stand wondering if you have any updates...





Tweet46 said:


> I'm sitting half a world away and wondering the same thing.
> 
> Cheers,
> TWeet


I went out yesterday and hung two stands on the new property Im hunting. This property is less than a mile away from the pics I'm getting of sixty.

I'm pretty sure he is using this area to travel to a cut corn field.

I have one camera out I havnt checked since the 1st. I'll be 100% honest I've backed out a little in fear of over hunting this deer.

We've had temps in the 70's since the season opened. Yesterday it was 40 and blowing rain all day....

I'm excited to use my boss buck decoy and do some ratteling... 

I'll do a better job keepin ya posted....


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

No worries...sounds like you have a solid plan to go after Sixty. I over hunted one particular deer early on in my bowhunting career...made him nocturnal and I'm sure he blew out to the next county with me being as aggressive/impatient as I was. Took me quite awile to realize the best way to hunt a mature whitetail is sometimes not hunt him at all.

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Tweet46 said:


> No worries...sounds like you have a solid plan to go after Sixty. I over hunted one particular deer early on in my bowhunting career...made him nocturnal and I'm sure he blew out to the next county with me being as aggressive/impatient as I was. Took me quite awile to realize the best way to hunt a mature whitetail is sometimes not hunt him at all.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tweet


I'm beginning to feel like the season is closed! I'm hanging stands and checking the cam more than hunting....

We've had 70's and bad wind just about the whole month. 

I'm pretty sure I have a stand up that will give me the best chance to get on this deer, it's really close to a doe bedding area and I can get in the stand really easy.. I have to walk a long ways around an open field and then cross a river, but it's pretty easy even in the dark....

I'm gonna check the cams later here this week and see what's going on. 

I personally love the strategy that goes into hunting a mature deer.... They are so smart!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

smokecity said:


> I personally love the strategy that goes into hunting a mature deer.... They are so smart!



Amen Brother...Preach On!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## KYFOBSHOOTER (Aug 25, 2011)

im consumed in the story of YOUR deer hah. neat that you are keeping everybody updated and stuff. your being smart and id bet that if luck goes your way at all this will be his last fall. id say these next two or three weeks will be interesting. let us know what your cams turned up this week.Goodluck!- Dylan


----------



## RoShamBo (Mar 23, 2011)

Now I'm caught up in this too. Saw the post a few weeks back and it popped into my head. Here I am weeks later at 4am paging through and its near the top. Good luck man. Wish I had one like that around


----------



## RoShamBo (Mar 23, 2011)

Now I'm caught up in this too. Saw the post a few weeks back and it popped into my head. Here I am weeks later at 4am paging through and its near the top. Good luck man. Wish I had one like that around. BTW he'll gross easily into the 170's


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Any updates?





KYFOBSHOOTER said:


> im consumed in the story of YOUR deer hah. neat that you are keeping everybody updated and stuff. your being smart and id bet that if luck goes your way at all this will be his last fall. id say these next two or three weeks will be interesting. let us know what your cams turned up this week.Goodluck!- Dylan





RoShamBo said:


> Now I'm caught up in this too. Saw the post a few weeks back and it popped into my head. Here I am weeks later at 4am paging through and its near the top. Good luck man. Wish I had one like that around





RoShamBo said:


> Now I'm caught up in this too. Saw the post a few weeks back and it popped into my head. Here I am weeks later at 4am paging through and its near the top. Good luck man. Wish I had one like that around. BTW he'll gross easily into the 170's


Well I'm running into a stretch of bad luck.

Went out yesterday with dad to check the cam and it said "full"... I was so pumped because the scrape I Had the cam on looked like it had been used within the past 12hrs by more than one deer.. 

Sooo when I got home I was so disappointed that for some reason the camera only used the internal memory which turned out to be less than 10 pictures of does ...

I'm going to keep my head up. I told my Dad we will just have to leave it to the imagination ... Just like we did before we started using cameras 

Gotta love Colorado, the archery season closes on the 21st (fri) and reopens again on Novemeber 2nd... 

Honestly I'm getting really impatient but I still feel I'm making the right move by staying out of my best stands and only hunting perfect winds.

I've taken a lot of footage and can't wAit to bring it all together this year with a recovery of this deer.

For now it's 10-20 practice shots a day from the back yard tree stand. Thanks for keeping me honest fellas..

I'm gonna do what I can to make this happen...... For all of us


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the update...mucho appreciated. Sending good vibes your from the A'stan.

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Best of luck smoke. Cant wait for harvest pictures.


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

keep us updated!


----------



## apollo610 (Oct 19, 2005)

Subscribed.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like you guys have a big cold front out there today. Are you hunting him today?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Looks like you guys have a big cold front out there today. Are you hunting him today?


i wish man. Season is closed here until the 2nd of November....gotta love Colorado 

its ok, Im just glad to see the weather change, this should kick things into gear and make for a good week in the tree come next Wednesday 

pics, video and updates to come starting the 2nd


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

smokecity said:


> I personally love the strategy that goes into hunting a mature deer.... They are so smart!


Definitely, it goes from saying,"Oh, I'll head out hunting this weekend," to spending the entire week planning and thinking about it, if you are stuck to weekends like I am.

I didn't read everything in this thread but the early advise to "Practice out to 60" is about the worst advise someone could give. If you want to shoot at 60 that shouldn't be your maximum practicing distance. I'm a strong believer in shooting within your accurate range, not at your furthest accurate distance in still wind on level ground in your back yard at a box. You would feel much better about continuing to see that deer and not take a shot than to sling an arrow at him at 60, maybe hit/wound him, and not find him. It's always a possibility to lose a deer on short yardage shots too but 60 is one heck of a distance. If you hunt patiently and smart you'll get your chance. It definitely seems like he's staying around.

Also work on your cardio, my heart would be racing with every twig snap if I ever knew a buck like that was on our property.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> i wish man. Season is closed here until the 2nd of November....gotta love Colorado
> 
> its ok, Im just glad to see the weather change, this should kick things into gear and make for a good week in the tree come next Wednesday
> 
> pics, video and updates to come starting the 2nd


Thats a weird break in season. Oh well he will be on his feet by the 2nd, hope to hear a good report!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Alright fellas I'm off work till the 9th of November , then I have the 11th and 13th-14th off if needed.

Here is my dilemma. The season opens back up the 2nd, this Wednesday. The forecast for Tuesday is 60's and then 32 for Wednesday with 40% chance of snow. The snow is supposed to break later in the day and Thursday's forecast is a high of 47 with sunny conditions, same for Friday then back to snow on Saturday.

Obvisouly I'm gonna hunt the wind and don't care how cold it is, just wondering if anyone has any recommendations to hunt this deer around the weather? It could snow 6-10 wed stop for two days and do it again Saturday.

The challenge I have been waiting for is here and I am pumped.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Alright fellas I'm off work till the 9th of November , then I have the 11th and 13th-14th off if needed.
> 
> Here is my dilemma. The season opens back up the 2nd, this Wednesday. The forecast for Tuesday is 60's and then 32 for Wednesday with 40% chance of snow. The snow is supposed to break later in the day and Thursday's forecast is a high of 47 with sunny conditions, same for Friday then back to snow on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Good luck man! It's on around here, I gut shot one this morning.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Tomorrow is the day man, good luck!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks bud, hopefully I can get it done like you!

Here is the catch, tonight we are supposed to get 3-6 inches of snow, and the forecast for the morning is 20-30mph winds... It's supposed to clear in the afternoon...

I'm considering heading out around 11a.

I'll wake up around 4 and see what it's doing.. The past few years have been mild so this is a bit different. Hopefully the wind and snow aren't too bad. Either way I'm going out!!!

I'll make sure to keep ya posted


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Get some. Good luck bud.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*Game plan for tomorrow*

I am trying to nail down the game plan for tomorrow. If the weather goes as predicted I will be hunting a stand about 100 yards away from the best doe bedding area around.

The reason I love this stand so much is because I cross a pasture, then a river, then boom! I am in the stand. I am on the ground for only 50 yards once I cross the river. I like getting in the stand undetected.

Im trying to decide if I bring in "boss" or not?.... Hmm just got him cleaned up. I took the tarsal glands from my brothers buck and fastened them to ol Boss..


----------



## lachance2535 (Nov 16, 2010)

don't cross the pasture!
they will see you a mile away



smokecity said:


> I am trying to nail down the game plan for tomorrow. If the weather goes as predicted I will be hunting a stand about 100 yards away from the best doe bedding area around.
> 
> The reason I love this stand so much is because I cross a pasture, then a river, then boom! I am in the stand. I am on the ground for only 50 yards once I cross the river. I like getting in the stand undetected.
> 
> ...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

lachance2535 said:


> don't cross the pasture!
> they will see you a mile away


I follow the west bank of the river thats about 8ft tall... then cross. I used to park on the east side of the river and realized that yes they can spot ya!

While wadding across the river isnt exactly what I want to do, I feel its worth it to stay out of sight.


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Good luck! I've never used a decoy, so I can't offer advice on one.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Brrrrrrr. think of sitting in this weather I have outside right now makes me cold! And the wind has completely picked up yet either! Good luck!


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

I think your buck peed on your deck!

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

SilentElk said:


> Brrrrrrr. think of sitting in this weather I have outside right now makes me cold! And the wind has completely picked up yet either! Good luck!


Yeah it might turn into an afternoon hunt... I don't want to miss that window when the storm breaks... So we will see..



GobblerDown said:


> I think your buck peed on your deck!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow!!



Yeah, I made a mock scrape....he came right in


----------



## RoShamBo (Mar 23, 2011)

Good Luck man


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

smokecity said:


> Yeah it might turn into an afternoon hunt... I don't want to miss that window when the storm breaks... So we will see...


I would get up early, check the weather outside, then projected weather online and try to be there when it tapers off. Stay warm!


----------



## striker6126 (Oct 10, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*Colorado...*

Well tonight at 5 BOSS was fine and well on the back porch....

just went to check on him, just to be sure he didnt sneak off to tend the doe statue across the way.. yeah its gonna be an afternoon hunt i think... The winds in blowing like crazy and its supposed to pick up..


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

smokecity said:


> Well tonight at 5 BOSS was fine and well on the back porch....
> 
> just went to check on him, just to be sure he didnt sneak off to tend the doe statue across the way.. yeah its gonna be an afternoon hunt i think... The winds in blowing like crazy and its supposed to pick up..


There... I fixed it for ya :wink:


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

^^thanks!

Update from Co...9 inches of snow on the ground this morning.

I just passed a really nice 8 pointer... He and a smaller buck we chasing a doe..hope i don't regret that!
Thank the lord for the sun its still freezing!

The rut is on!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> ^^thanks!
> 
> Update from Co...9 inches of snow on the ground this morning.
> 
> ...


You would regret shooting it more. Not to often you get to hunt a buck like sixty.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Any new pics?


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeowzer!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Any new pics?


I picked the cams up two week ago before our first snow storm and haven't put em back out. I need to!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Talked to the wife and she said it was miserable on the North side of the Springs....best of luck. I'm trying to send some mojo for ya.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow great hunt today....

Hung a new set at 12:30.... Got a great video of an 8 ppointer come in to 8 yards...make several scrapes..

It lasted 26 minutes!... Ill post the video later.

No sixty.. Im confused.. Saw three bucks today chasing does. One 8 had three does. Im beginning to think sixty must be elsewhere ... Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*Pretty nice 8*

Like I said I had a great hunt today.... I rattle/grunted in a pretty nice 8 point for my area. While I am in pursuit of SIXTY, he is hardly a reflection of the genetics in my herd. Most guys around here would be tickled pink with this buck....heck I would be!..... I still have 4 + days to hunt so I figure I'm still holding out.

This buck sure kept me entertained..... I trimmed this footage down from 30 minutes! Sorry, I have a homemade camera arm and a pretty crappy camera, but hey it works for me.


----------



## bcastin (Jul 24, 2010)

That's awesome. I was laughing watching that. He was fired up.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

bcastin said:


> That's awesome. I was laughing watching that. He was fired up.


yeah he was! I kept thinking a bigger buck was going to show up.....

The footage isn't the best either!

Headed back out today with my little brother. If he comes back it will be a different outcome


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

awesome video. Love it when you grunt at him and he throws debris everywhere.


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice video, do you do anything for scent control?


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

He is a beautiful buck I would love to see him on a wall


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

Also, how far is the decoy away? Shouldn't he be closer?

PS How old is he ya think?


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

That deer is higher gross then 160 I have to give him close to 180


----------



## rwatts (Sep 29, 2011)

Hang ur stand over the dang camera!!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

cunninghamww said:


> awesome video. Love it when you grunt at him and he throws debris everywhere.


I probably shouldn't have grunted once he was committed... I may have educated him a bit too much, but I couldn't help it and it sure was fun. 



curtisj76 said:


> Nice video, do you do anything for scent control?


Yes, I consider myself an extreme scent control freak, I always shower and wash clothes. I wear scent blocker and swear buy it. The funny thing is I got really sweaty putting up the stand and the buck crossed my tracks as I came in. I didn't get footage of it but he stood 3 ft away from my tree and circled around to my left and down wind,



curtisj76 said:


> Also, how far is the decoy away? Shouldn't he be closer?
> 
> PS How old is he ya think?


The decoy was 23 yards out. I always position mine so the deer comes between me and the decoy, this way if they do circle down wind they don't smell me. In this case he still got down wind but didn't seem to care.

I was wondering the same thing. We don't have huge deer here so I'd guess he is 3.5.... Possibly 2.5 and the rut has him looking a little bigger.


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for your replies, good luck with "sixty"


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

Very cool video. Very entertaining. Good luck with 60. Put him down...


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck and stay warm!!!


----------



## yougoteem (Feb 3, 2004)

Subscribed! Good luck and thanks for sharing.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Well... Took my brother in to the same stand today. We had three does bed behind us about 60 yards.. We knew a buck had to be close and sure enough the broken 10 came in. After what seemed like 20 muntes he came in and my kid bro put the buzzcut to work. Video (once again not the best!!) and pictures to come. 

We were covered in deer. The buck to doe ratio on this specific property is way off. At one point we had 7 does within 60 yards and no buck!!!

Still no sighting of sixty ... I'm keeping the faith. But at the same time I can tell I'm getting trigger happy..


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hang tough...the reward will be worth the wait! Looking forward to the video and pics of your brothers buck.

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Cool can't wait for pics! Stay strong sixty will screw up soon!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*11/4/2011 Hunt*

Well... My little brother made a nice shot at 26 yards on the broken 10...

I joke with my brother and tell him he is spoiled.. My Dad and I hang all the stand and do the scouting then he comes in a shoots a deer! Its ok, he is young, poor and in college so I figure I will let it slide.

I need to play with the video a bit more. He came in with 3-4 does, grunted at em! He stared at the decoy for 5 minutes without moving. Its like they were having a staring contest. 

He broke his left main beam when he was in velvet. Still undecided at his age. Look at his chest in the summer pic, looks really saggy. His size tells me he is 3.5

Taking two days off, then back in the stand Monday and Tuesday. Full moon is coming!


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats to your brother and now you don't have to worry about him shooting your big one!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very Nice!...Is your brother shooting an LX?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

GobblerDown said:


> Congrats to your brother and now you don't have to worry about him shooting your big one!


 very true! Thanks


APAsuphan said:


> That's awesome!


thanks man



Tweet46 said:


> Very Nice!...Is your brother shooting an LX?


nope...he ia shooting my Dads q2xl. That bow is awesome. All three of us have killed deer with that bow.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*1st run at a video for my brother*

Ok guys. I know there are lots of opinions about filming hunts and what they should or shouldnt be.

Well as you can tell I am an rookie at best... on a good day when it comes to filming or editing.

I apologize in advance for those of you whom think terms such as "smoked him" are cheesy. Honestly I say it every time I shoot something, I dont even try!

So here it is. Needs some work but I wanted to show you what I have so far. Im looking for some good music to use throughout the video. I prefer something that doesnt take away from the hunt as much.

Thanks 

Note: You can see on the slow motion show the deer ducked a hair.... after cleaning the deer we confirmed he his both lungs. I have never ever seen a deer walk off as if nothing happened like this deer did. He stopped twice, laid down and died pretty quick.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice video. Looked like a perfect shot to me. Congrats to your brother!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

The deer did walk a long way acting fairly normal. I have seen them walk normal so to speak, but they usually fall down within a minute or less or unexpected start trying to run then fall. It was good! I liked the disappearing doe at 1:18. True but teasing. I know, you had to cut slow portions of the film or it would have been much longer. Nice work


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

if he is constantly staying 60yds from you then move youre stand closer


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Tweet46 said:


> Nice video. Looked like a perfect shot to me. Congrats to your brother!


Will do thanks!



SilentElk said:


> The deer did walk a long way acting fairly normal. I have seen them walk normal so to speak, but they usually fall down within a minute or less or unexpected start trying to run then fall. It was good! I liked the disappearing doe at 1:18. True but teasing. I know, you had to cut slow portions of the film or it would have been much longer. Nice work


Yep  I cut almost 20 minutes out from th time the deer was called in. He really took his time! Thanks!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

happyhunter62 said:


> if he is constantly staying 60yds from you then move youre stand closer


This was over the course of three seasons and in several different stands..... I was always calling my dad or brother say " well the big buck was there again but he was sixty yards away"... The name just stuck.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Slow morning in regards to bucks.... Saw two does right at first light and was floored they weren't with a buck...

Then had seven..... Yes seven coyotes run through the clearing where the small 8 made a scrape last week.... That never helps.

Then had 6 turkeys work out in front of the stand...

Just no bucks!!!

Snows coming tonight. We will see how the rest unfolds. 

I'm fairly certain 60 is on a neighboring farm. I'm still staying positive about it. I've seen him one farm one day and another the next.

The quest continues....


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Does anyone hunt the neighboring property?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*nope..*



rutjunky said:


> Does anyone hunt the neighboring property?


Nope..lets just call it controlled. 

On the bright side he would have to travel 5 miles to be hunted.. While i know he could easily do this I am thinking the chances are slim.


I really really need to get my cameras back out to confirm where he is. Thats the downfall to a $95 cam... just cant take the cold!

Well i did find a pic I thought was funny.... Here is the broken 10 sparing with 60.... Man I just want to see him from the stand


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Smoke, wish I were closer at the moment...I'd be happy to loan you my cameras, they do great in the cold. If I find out I'm going to miss next season...I'll try and get them to you before next Summer so you can find Sixty's offspring. No sense in them gathering dust when they can be put to good use.

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Tweet46 said:


> Hey Smoke, wish I were closer at the moment...I'd be happy to loan you my cameras, they do great in the cold. If I find out I'm going to miss next season...I'll try and get them to you before next Summer so you can find Sixty's offspring. No sense in them gathering dust when they can be put to good use.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tweet


Tweet your the man. 

We should team up on a mule deer hunt, I've got an itch to shoot a muley!

As for today.... I'm headed out to either the mile high stand or the west river stand. It will depend on exactly what the wind is doing when I hit the field. 

For today's wind I don't really have a choice but to head in around 10-11am.. If I go in the dark I blow deer out of the field everytime.

While I haven't had an encounter with 60 yet I'm still keeping my spirits high. As deer hunters we hunt this time of year because anything can happen at any moment. I also feel like I've personally accomplished some of my goals for this year already:

1) pass a buck - I'll be honest.... I'm no trophy hunter... The land I hunt generally has 20-30 deer on it. Not a huge herd and in years past, not the best genetics. I can't say at this farm in 5 years of hunting that I have ever passed a buck up... Neither has my dad or brother. While we havnt shot forky, I'd say we have several deer on the wall between 110 and 130. I actuallly feel pretty good about passing that 8 last Thursday. Hopefully I see him next year.

2) film deer within bow range. I'll be the first to say the quality is marginal but hey I did it, I can only improve from here.

Stay safe out there today!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

How long does your season last? Good luck man he will slip up soon. Btw short g3 showed back up for us, dad saw him chasing a doe last night while on stand.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> How long does your season last? Good luck man he will slip up soon. Btw short g3 showed back up for us, dad saw him chasing a doe last night while on stand.


season closes Dec 1st i think..then reopens Dec 15til end of year.

Hope that buck makes it til next year for you!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Update 10/8

Set up in the mile high stand..good wind....it feels right


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> season closes Dec 1st i think..then reopens Dec 15til end of year.
> 
> Hope that buck makes it til next year for you!


Well my dad is hunting him right now, so I hope he doesnt make it!


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Update 10/8
> 
> Set up in the mile high stand..good wind....it feels right


Good luck! Stay calm, aim small.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

He showed up.........


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

and.......


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> He showed up.........


We are going to need some more Info smoke!!


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

and......


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Man. I hope u got him


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

That's an awesome buck for sure but he is not going to go 160" He will get deducted for the shorty g4 on his right side and he is not much more than 16" wide. My brother in law killed a bigger typical 10 point in '09 that was damn near perfect with a 19" inside spread and looked like larger tines and great mass that only went 158 5/8". 
I think your doing good if that buck breaks 150-155" That's the way I see it but hey I hope your able to kill him and try to prove me wrong.
He is awesome no matter what it measures to. Good luck!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Death Blow said:


> That's an awesome buck for sure but he is not going to go 160" He will get deducted for the shorty g4 on his right side and he is not much more than 16" wide. My brother in law killed a bigger typical 10 point in '09 that was damn near perfect with a 19" inside spread and looked like larger tines and great mass that only went 158 5/8".
> I think your doing good if that buck breaks 150-155" That's the way I see it but hey I hope your able to kill him and try to prove me wrong.
> He is awesome no matter what it measures to. Good luck!


Who gives a crap about what he nets.


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> Who gives a crap about what he nets.


I agree but he guessed at the deers score in the opening page so it is open for discussion.


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is the one I was talking about. :tongue:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Death Blow said:


> Here is the one I was talking about. :tongue:


Awesome buck! What did he GROSS?


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> Awesome buck! What did he GROSS?


I don't remember to be honest. i think it was 163" or something like that.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*He held true to his name once again*

Man guys!..... I'm second guessing every move.... did I call too much? Why wasnt I in my ladder stand he walked by at 10 yards!.... I guess that is why we do this right?

So i got in to the "mile high"stand at 1pm... Wind swirled all day.. I saw the small 8 and then nothing until about 4:30... Then I see three does cross a clearing accross the river (which I dont have permission to hunt, no one does nor can)...

Then what do you know. Like a ghost there he is... He is following them heading straight north, away from me. I hit the horns followed by a few big grunts... the does start my way. At this point they are 115 yards away. They all get to 75 yards and I dont see him.

Finally there he is. 85 yards across the river. I grunt again because I want him to see the decoy.... You will see in the very begining of the video I am zoomed out. He is raking a tree if you look closely... then I zoom as he is finishing...

Let me start by saying the land he is on is ZERO access and I would hate to have this turn sour.....

So after I weeez at him. he crosses the river (at this point I stopped filming because I honestly thought this was it). I didnt have the camera on the arm so I had to put it down.

He crosses and rakes another tree 63 yards away... opposite side, no shot, can hardly see him. I hit the grunt one last time and that does it.... he is coming... as soon as he climbs the bank and bolts accross the road and circles behind me.... Its 5pm at this point and nearly dark.....

I never saw him again....

I figure he circled around to get down wind... I stayed in my stand for an extra hour after dark.... I am so drained... i really thought this was it fellas...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey atleast you saw him! Bet it got your blood flowing! Good luck he will be back.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Damn man. Maby this weekend.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Come on Smoke...details! This the only thing keeping me awake in this meeting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oops...crossed in cyberspace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

That is awesome footage!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like there wasn't much else you could do. Keep after it. Like you said, this is why we do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Im not sure you can hunt a deer like this with the decoy.....It took me over 7 sits to see him with my own eyes.. here is to 7 more!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Tweet46 said:


> Sounds like there wasn't much else you could do. Keep after it. Like you said, this is why we do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. Appreciate it


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Hey atleast you saw him! Bet it got your blood flowing! Good luck he will be back.


Thanks buddy. It sure did. By the time he crosses I was actually calm.. I was so ready... man he just needed to follow the trail I have pics of him on 1000's of times.. Guess he didnt get big being predictable...



rutjunky said:


> Damn man. Maby this weekend.


Right! Tomorrow is going to be my last for sure chance at him... work and kids come first



Death Blow said:


> That is awesome footage!


appreciate it!


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

That is one gorgeous deer! Thanks for keeping this thread going and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Rooster7 said:


> That is one gorgeous deer! Thanks for keeping this thread going and good luck tomorrow!


Thanks!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

forgot to mention the doe you can see in the last few seconds of the video before I turn it off was HOT... she was doing what I call the "squat walk"...

I cant believe he left her and crossed the river to come to my side.....

just one of thousands of thoughts running through my head.

i always try and learn from each hunt, each encounter.....


----------



## LPTArcher (Aug 20, 2011)

Would taking off decoys antlers and hosing it down with doe pee maybe work? I dont hunt much with decoys. I havent had much luck this season so this footage got me going again. Thanks! Hope his "mini 60" starts doing more of his decision making so you can get a shot at him. :wink:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

He definitely seems like a cautious buck! His body looks huge in that video, I would guess he is 5.5 judging by that.


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

Keep your finger cross!


----------



## Ott (Dec 9, 2008)

beuatiful deer! Not a hair out of place. Thanks for sharing that vid.


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome looking buck. Keep up the good work...hopefully you will get your shot soon enough.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Well... call me crazy but here in the plan for today.

Ten years ago today I was blessed with a son...my only son (two girls as well). Up to this point my son has showed a little interest in bowhunting. He shoots from time to time but generally runs of with his friends or cousins to play when we get together to shoot. I've never wanted to pressure him in any way to pick up the sport..


So..... this past week he has mentioned how he would really like to go with me... Since today is his B day and I dont really want to be gone till 6 or 7 while he is 
home, I figure there is no better time to take him than TODAY.

We already had a double set in the ladder stand right where 60 crossed last night. Who knows, we might not see a single deer but I can't think of a better way to spend time with him on his 10th birthday... who knows, this might hook him for life....who knows, we might shoot a nice buck..... who knows we might just have fun being together.

Either way this is it fellas.. back to work tomorrow and limited chances the rest of the rut to hunt. Deer or no deer today I feel I've accomplished a few of my goals for the year. next year I will change my days off to the second week of the rut instead of 2nd-9th

I'm washing all his "warm clothes" now. I have a smaller scent blocker suit that will fit him fine, temps are supposed to be in the high 40's and we will be in the sun. Can't wait!

ps- oh yeah, forgot to mention I was planning to hunt on Friday but I got a call from my sons teacher and she said he was getting awarded with the schools top 
award at an all school assembly on Friday at 2:30p. He doesn't know yet so it will be a surprise. The award is based on his school work and willingness to help others. I wouldn't miss that for the world.... I know I have plenty of years hunting ahead of me! I'm not even 30 yet!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Well... call me crazy but here in the plan for today.
> 
> Ten years ago today I was blessed with a son...my only son (two girls as well). Up to this point my son has showed a little interest in bowhunting. He shoots from time to time but generally runs of with his friends or cousins to play when we get together to shoot. I've never wanted to pressure him in any way to pick up the sport..
> 
> ...


Awesome man! It's going to happen today! It's destiny!


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

smokecity said:


> Well... call me crazy but here in the plan for today.
> 
> Ten years ago today I was blessed with a son...my only son (two girls as well). Up to this point my son has showed a little interest in bowhunting. He shoots from time to time but generally runs of with his friends or cousins to play when we get together to shoot. I've never wanted to pressure him in any way to pick up the sport..
> 
> ...


All around, this is just an awesome post..........God bless ya brother.


----------



## x-force2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been following this thread since the beginning. But after reading the last post about your ten yr old son, you have me hooked big time. I believe everything happens for a reason and the stars are starting to line up for you and the big Sixty. You and I both know if little man attempts and connects with Sixty, it would put you over the top. Its obivous you have been blessed with a trio of kids that are a reflection of their parents. I for one would love to kill a deer of that caliber, but given the choice of me or my son. That answer is very easy. Just my opinion. GOOD LUCK! Keep us posted.

PS tell him Happy B-Day from the folks on Archery Talk.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Appreciate it guys. Either way we will have a great time. Perfect time of year to get your kid into bowhunting right?!.... Getting him from school now... Then back home for a shower and off we go... I'll update when we get there!


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

You've got your priorities straight! Like you said, you've got lots of time to help...family is forever. Good luck to you and your son!

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## Rajun111 (Oct 5, 2009)

That there is what i'm talking about lol . Just looking at that deer he doesn't look all rutted out his hocks aren't too dark and his neck is not swelled up too much. but that is one fine looking animal for sure


----------



## Rajun111 (Oct 5, 2009)

went back and looked again his neck is blowed up some those cameras are hard to hold still when zoomed in


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Test.... A little Colorado giant killed last night by my buddy...in route to the stand 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Test.... A little Colorado giant killed last night by my buddy...in route to the stand
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Awesome buck! Looks like he has similar genetics to 60.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Im pretty sure his main objective in coming was face paint.... Ha 

All set up ready for anything 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Good luck!


----------



## downabuck (Oct 28, 2005)

Sweet! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

I killed by biggest buck just over 150" with my daughter with me. She was 6 at the time -have not drawn a buck tag since that was '09. Good luck!


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

Good luck. If you shoot him tonight, well, you will have one spoiled kid, and a story that will make dads everywhere tear up a little.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

How did it go?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

It was a blast...

Saw the 4x4 i passed with three does...

No sixty but Im pretty sure he was there... Too many does for that dink !!!!

We got down and my son said dad there is a doe !! Sure enough we were in a stare down. I had the boss buck decoy full assembled so we dropped to our knees and watched... I grunted at her and she came within 63 yards... I tried to nock an arrow and game over! It was fun for him!

It will be a great memory and hopefully many more....

Ill keep you guys posted...back to work tomorrow 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

Good stuff smoke!


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

I just watched the video again. The pose that "sixty" strikes between the 2:59 and 3:10 mark is something right out of an outdoor magazine. 

Man o live what a PERFECT animal!!

If you end up getting him, you should get a still shot of that pose and have it blown up to hang under his mount.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah it is... He is a monarch for sure ... 

If i don't shoot him Im going to walk 300 miles to find his sheds this year 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

If he makes it one more year, he may challenge for some state record typical awards.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

GobblerDown said:


> I killed by biggest buck just over 150" with my daughter with me. She was 6 at the time -have not drawn a buck tag since that was '09. Good luck!



Hey gobbler did you shoot your 150 buck in Colorado?!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

My Dad is set up tonight in the mile high stand where i had an encounter with 60 on the 8th... I would honestly be thrilled if my Dad put that buck down. He got me started in this sport and it the reason I have access to even hunt this deer.

He just sent me a text and said there were three does feeding his way....

Maybe the 11/11/11 will be it for ol 6-0... Who knows!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> My Dad is set up tonight in the mile high stand where i had an encounter with 60 on the 8th... I would honestly be thrilled if my Dad put that buck down. He got me started in this sport and it the reason I have access to even hunt this deer.
> 
> He just sent me a text and said there were three does feeding his way....
> 
> Maybe the 11/11/11 will be it for ol 6-0... Who knows!


Hope he sticks him! I feel the same way I get just as excited when my dad gets one as when I do.


----------



## reddot (Aug 24, 2010)

You are what hunting is all about. you keep a postive attitude even if it means some one else get's your buck. I know Dads alway count, but you never even hasatated for him shoot,


----------



## tfd1221 (Sep 6, 2010)

Bro your threads are killing me...lol...I want you to smoke this buck more than I want to smoke this one Ive been hunting for 3 years now...lol
Good Luck and may your arrows fly straight!!!!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

reddot said:


> You are what hunting is all about. you keep a postive attitude even if it means some one else get's your buck. I know Dads alway count, but you never even hasatated for him shoot,


Like I said I owe him! 



tfd1221 said:


> Bro your threads are killing me...lol...I want you to smoke this buck more than I want to smoke this one Ive been hunting for 3 years now...lol
> Good Luck and may your arrows fly straight!!!!!


I want to shoot this deer more than you know!! Good luck to you as well buddy

No sixty tonight... I figure he is locked on a doe right now


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great Stuff!


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow what an awesome story! Best of luck to you..itll be pretty awesome when you put your tag on him!


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been following this since the start...waiting on pics. My prediction is.. you will kill him the last two weeks of the season, on a corn field, where the does are.Thats when all my Big ones have been killed in CO. Keep Diggin dude you'll get him.

Check these out Smoke... All Colorado Bucks.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

The last buck looks awfully similar to sixty...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> The last buck looks awfully similar to sixty...


Holy smokes.... the rack sure as heck does.... Pm on its way


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*wow..... since i dont have any current rutted out pics its throwing me off but man!!*

Hmmmmm



BuckMaxx said:


> I have been following this since the start...waiting on pics. My prediction is.. you will kill him the last two weeks of the season, on a corn field, where the does are.Thats when all my Big ones have been killed in CO. Keep Diggin dude you'll get him.
> 
> Check these out Smoke... All Colorado Bucks.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

smokecity said:


> Holy smokes.... the rack sure as heck does.... Pm on its way


WoW The right brow is the same! great video of 60. Them ol dudes can sure get your hopes up! Hope you or your ol man get him!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Hmmmmm


Wow it's got to be him man...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

i cant even believe this..... we have the same buck on camera pal


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Its him!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

On the bright side it looks like there is a couple of other great bucks close to you!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

The tines tip in the same and everything! Holy smokes! 100% him! Well now whos gona stick him?:wink:


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

holy crap...... I am speachless .....


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

This is turning into that thread with the Minnesota drop tine buck.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

smokecity said:


> holy crap...... I am speachless .....


Pressure is on more then ever now, knowing someone else could have a crack at 60. I mean someone else always could have a chance, but dang im kinda like you speechless.........How are you gona ever SLEEP?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah I am shocked but at the same time excited.

At the end of the day the Deer belongs to the person who puts him on the ground. As much as i'd like to think this deer I call "sixty" is mine, he isn't. He is a product of the sport I love.

This just add a new level of excitement to the picture ehh? PM sent to ya 

All i can say is WOW


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I hear ya, It always crosses my mind that the bucks I have on cam are mine and no one else should kill them but me Lol! But they are free to roam where they please and could be anyones buck at the end of the day.


----------



## GSPsnFORDs (May 6, 2011)

Wow, this thread just got even more interesting! Two more AT'ers with the same (big) deer on cam!


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

This is a amazing!

Could go down as the coolest thread in history when its all said and done!


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

I HAVE to know! How far do you two guys live from each other? I'm very curious to know how far he's traveling.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Rooster7 said:


> I HAVE to know! How far do you two guys live from each other? I'm very curious to know how far he's traveling.


X2! dont need a location just the distance hes travled from cam to cam.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

What an interesting turn of events! Been following this thread the whole year. Good luck to BOTH hunters now!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

*craziness!!*


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

170p&ywhitail said:


> X2! dont need a location just the distance hes travled from cam to cam.





Rooster7 said:


> I HAVE to know! How far do you two guys live from each other? I'm very curious to know how far he's traveling.


Yeah... Well the video encounter I posted of him was the 8th of November and the pic he posted is 2am on the 9th.....


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

smokecity said:


> Yeah... Well the video encounter I posted of him was the 8th of November and the pic he posted is 2am on the 9th.....


So probly just across the river.............


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow! I didn't even Realize this. I do not know smokecity or where he hunts. We will exchange so PM's and figure it out. We will let you guys know the outcome. For the record he is safe on our farm. We are done for the year.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

BuckMaxx said:


> Wow! I didn't even Realize this. I do not know smokecity or where he hunts. We will exchange so PM's and figure it out. We will let you guys know the outcome. For the record he is safe on our farm. We are done for the year.


Small world fellas. Buckmaxx and I got this taken care of  ha ha

Im happy to have another set of eyes out there. Someone to share tactics with...


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

wow great thread


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome to see some respect between two hunters! Not enough of that these days.


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes it is the same deer. We will do some more talking and find out how far he moved between the time he sam him and the picture I got. Sorry to steal your thunder...I wish the best of luck in geting him.


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Man this thread just got REDUNKULOUS. Definitely cool to see the level headed respect between both of you (Buckmaxx and Smokecity). 

Now Smoke, Buckmaxx says they're done. So will you please just kill this deer already so I don't have to keep checking twice a day to see the hero pics


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Acts 10:13 said:


> Man this thread just got REDUNKULOUS. Definitely cool to see the level headed respect between both of you (Buckmaxx and Smokecity).
> 
> Now Smoke, Buckmaxx says they're done. So will you please just kill this deer already so I don't have to keep checking twice a day to see the hero pics


I will do my best!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

BuckMaxx said:


> Yes it is the same deer. We will do some more talking and find out how far he moved between the time he sam him and the picture I got. Sorry to steal your thunder...I wish the best of luck in geting him.


Hey man you just posted up some pics! Your just adding to the excitement! Like I said he is the lands deer until the blood flows..

We will keep you posted guys .. Thanks for all the support


----------



## Ezbagr (Sep 15, 2010)

Read all 13 pages of this and the last 1 1/2 pages gave me goose bumps. This is a heck of a story.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Pullinn 4 ya smoke


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Rooster7 said:


> I HAVE to know! How far do you two guys live from each other? I'm very curious to know how far he's traveling.


A crazy as this sounds I'm estimating on the night of November 8th and the morning of November 9th sixty traveled roughly 6.5 miles.....

I saw him on the hoof last at 5:05pm and bucks pic is at 2:28am..... That's a nice walk for ol 6-0


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

rutjunky said:


> Pullinn 4 ya smoke


Thanks buddy... You have been since August and I appreciate it a bunch


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Mid next week will be great huntin man. Ill b looking for pics.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> A crazy as this sounds I'm estimating on the night of November 8th and the morning of November 9th sixty traveled roughly 6.5 miles.....
> 
> I saw him on the hoof last at 5:05pm and bucks pic is at 2:28am..... That's a nice walk for ol 6-0


Man it's crazy how much ground they can cover during the rut!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Ive heard 8-10. Wow. Make me tired thinkin about it


----------



## Judo Chop (Sep 21, 2008)

This thread is crazy for sure! Amazing how much distance a buck can travel


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I personally have never seen the deer and that is a the only picture I have of him. We are hunting Does right now that I killed a 163 off three year ago. Saw him on first time on camera the night before and killed him the next day. Proof that you never know what may be in your area any givin day.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

BuckMaxx said:


> I personally have never seen the deer and that is a the only picture I have of him. We are hunting Does right now that I killed a 163 off three year ago. Saw him on first time on camera the night before and killed him the next day. Proof that you never know what may be in your area any givin day.


So true... My Dad is up in a diff stand right now and just saw the deer. He is a shaker and a mover I guess.

I think I took my time off a little early this year. While I saw buck activity it wasn't until the last two days I saw shooters..

Hope you guys put a doe down buckmaxx


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

No Doe for me tonight The boys forgot their coats and froze out right at prime time. Oh well got plenty of time.

Thats awesome that he is back on your farm. I will keep you posted if he shows back up. There are a few rifle hunters between us, That, I know will be hunting the Dec. season. He is safe on ours because We are archery only.


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

nice buck.


----------



## 5.9cummins (Apr 6, 2009)

smokecity said:


> A crazy as this sounds I'm estimating on the night of November 8th and the morning of November 9th sixty traveled roughly 6.5 miles.....
> 
> I saw him on the hoof last at 5:05pm and bucks pic is at 2:28am..... That's a nice walk for ol 6-0


That is cool. 

Even without a kill this is a hell of a story. 

Put him on the ground man.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

BuckMaxx said:


> No Doe for me tonight The boys forgot their coats and froze out right at prime time. Oh well got plenty of time.
> 
> Thats awesome that he is back on your farm. I will keep you posted if he shows back up. There are a few rifle hunters between us, That, I know will be hunting the Dec. season. He is safe on ours because We are archery only.


Did you see much buck movement?! I'm thinking the rut is still in full swing. 

I'm working hard to get out tomorrow afternoon... West wind is not the best but I need to make a move.. I'll probably hang a new stand.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

BuckMaxx said:


> No Doe for me tonight The boys forgot their coats and froze out right at prime time. Oh well got plenty of time.
> 
> Thats awesome that he is back on your farm. I will keep you posted if he shows back up. There are a few rifle hunters between us, That, I know will be hunting the Dec. season. He is safe on ours because We are archery only.



that would be the only scenario in which I would be upset or bummed out. while I am a gun owner and enjoy shooting, I sure hope this deer falls to an arrow.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Well it's the bottom of the 9th fellas. 

I have a few more chances to get on this deer. Waiting on the last remaining corn field to get cut.

We've made a few moves to set up on him in an area we have now seen him traveling three different times. Still hard to believe he is traveling as far as he does...

After watching Bill Winke kill his monster after three years of hunting I'm energized again. I like when Bill said "if I even see this deer in the stand this year I will consider it a success"... Honestly I kinda feel the same way. Part of me figured after he dissapeared on the trail cameras I wouldn't see him... The two encounters we have had while hunting and one while scouting have been well worth it. 

I'm still at it!


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck and keep at it!!!


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Go get him SmokeCity!! I am pulling for you. We checked cams today No sign of Sixty. By the looks of it the big boys are in lock down. Probably wont see him again for a couple weeks. Let me know if I can be on any help.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I think its cool how you 2 are communicateing together. Needs to be more hunters like this.


----------



## allensfoto (Nov 19, 2010)

i just stumbled on this thread a couple of hours ago.. crazy... two hunters 1 buck.. steller story .. awsome example of a great father.. i hope you are truley blessed by taking this animal i look forward to hearing more.. thanks for sharing. 



smokecity said:


> Well... call me crazy but here in the plan for today.
> 
> Ten years ago today I was blessed with a son...my only son (two girls as well). Up to this point my son has showed a little interest in bowhunting. He shoots from time to time but generally runs of with his friends or cousins to play when we get together to shoot. I've never wanted to pressure him in any way to pick up the sport..
> 
> ...


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Keep it up...as Yogi Bera said..."it ait over till it's over"

Cheers,
Tweet


----------



## BoneBuster28 (Nov 16, 2010)

This is freakin awesome!!


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Its no sweat. I want Smoke to kill this deer worse than I would want to shoot him. Every one of my big boys has a story much deeper than the kill. I have been exactly where he is many times. I wouldn't take this deer away from him. If he was standing under my tree I don't think I could shoot him. He's not "my deer". He's Smoke deer.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

BuckMaxx said:


> Its no sweat. I want Smoke to kill this deer worse than I would want to shoot him. Every one of my big boys has a story much deeper than the kill. I have been exactly where he is many times. I wouldn't take this deer away from him. If he was standing under my tree I don't think I could shoot him. He's not "my deer". He's Smoke deer.


Yeah first class for sure... But honestly if he gave you a shot I'd be mad if you didnt shoot him! I appreciate the kind words man.

I'm up a tree watching the colorado sunset... I've seen a buck locked on a doe and that's it for tonight...

Thnks tweet! Yep it ain't over yet!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Whats the latest?


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Goodluck!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Whats the latest?


Still at it! Might set up the double bull on the edge of the cut corn and brush it in. There's one huge standing corn field close by I know they are in but I can't hunt. 

Working the game plan from rut to late season food sources ... It's not getting any easier but I'm still going for it.


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Hopefully they get the corn out this week. Suppose to be nice. We still got some standing corn up there and I am not seeing much either. Its looking up tho... my partner just texted me. He is in my stand and had a 180 walking towards him and took the wrong trail offering no shot. He said he was heavy 24 wide 14" 2's- 12" 3's said he was all by himself. My reply was "Hope you brought a lunch". lol


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

BuckMaxx said:


> Hopefully they get the corn out this week. Suppose to be nice. We still got some standing corn up there and I am not seeing much either. Its looking up tho... my partner just texted me. He is in my stand and had a 180 walking towards him and took the wrong trail offering no shot. He said he was heavy 24 wide 14" 2's- 12" 3's said he was all by himself. My reply was "Hope you brought a lunch". lol



Yeah corn come out!! As we talked about gun season has me on the sidelines for a bit...

I'm still committed to some late season corn hunting! Hope to get pics this week


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I have an update for SmokeCity. I am looking at him as we speak bedded up with a doe/fawn. He is alive, safe, and sound.Only damage I see is he broke off his eye gaurd. So he is going to be only 162 now instead of 169. Ha Will keep him safe for you thru rifle season.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

That is awesome right there... Man what a thread


----------



## 181052 (May 12, 2010)

Smoke .... you CAN take him at 60!!! Just practice your backside off this off-season. As ong as he relaxed, presents a majority broadside - you're good!
Best of luck!
S/F
C


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

BuckMaxx said:


> I have an update for SmokeCity. I am looking at him as we speak bedded up with a doe/fawn. He is alive, safe, and sound.Only damage I see is he broke off his eye gaurd. So he is going to be only 162 now instead of 169. Ha Will keep him safe for you thru rifle season.


Wow that's really awesome!!


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

Good Luck! Give him a dirt nap! poke a hole in him! Let the air out..... you get it.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*BuckMaxx made my day!*

Thanks again for the pic my friend....


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Good to see him alive and kicking!


----------



## Chuck Kane (Oct 28, 2010)

This has become my favorite thread. I love how you two are working together.


----------



## Massthru (Oct 24, 2006)

Man best of luck connecting on this big guy. Ido think you are being very conservative with the 165" guess. Looks much bigger to me.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Massthru said:


> Man best of luck connecting on this big guy. Ido think you are being very conservative with the 165" guess. Looks much bigger to me.


Thanks. He is an incredible creature to see with your own eyes.. 

Ive learned more chasing this buck than I ever thought I would...

I've got over 1000 pictures of him alone... Going back to 2009

I've seen him from the stand 7 different times in those three seasons

The night Buckmaxx got a pic of him I saw him and I can't get the encounter out of my head... He moved like a ghost man


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I looked at him for over two hours tonight. When I first saw him he was 50 yards away from my pickup. Standing with his little fawn that he was VERY interested in. She wasnt spooked so he felt no need to leave. He had been chasing her alot as his mouth was so wide you could have stuffed a football down his throat. They then started to get nervous so I backed off to keep them on our property (where they are safe). I continued to watch from about 400-600 yards thru a spotting scope. He had a similar "would be" 160 deer trying to steal his girl. The other buck had all points except for his G3 ripped off one side. At one point, when the other buck first showed up, Sixty postured and walked sideways towards him ears pinned back.The way the other deer acted around Sixty, They had been into it before. Probably the reason his points were gone and Sixty's eye gaurd is now missing. 

As far as, the score goes. I had two hours of looking at him tonight. He is between 162 (now) and 169 (before broken eye gaurd). He really symetrical and tall. He is really a big 8 point with his 9th point not being much more then about 3 inches. For sure a trophy, I now like SmokeCity, have memories of Sixty. I can seen why he is so crazy about this deer.


----------



## bbruno (Jan 15, 2007)

wow great thread. Just finished reading it from the beginning. Cool story for sure.


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I spent the morning with Sixty again. He is with the same little Doe, the broken 160 (was a 12), and, two other Dinks bucks. It very obvious he is protecting her. The others are not allowed near her. He would chase one off 60 yards then another would try to back door him. The spent the morning feeding in a corn field 200 yards away. Then the Doe wandered off to a thicket to bed down, four bucks in tow, largest to smallest. 

He is in an area that is very viasably protected but I wouldn't put it past a road hunter to try and sneek a shot off at him. I will be back on my protection duties this afternoon after I get my Wisdom teeth out. uhh... not looking forward to this deal.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great updates! Glad to hear Sixty is alive and doing his thing!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

good lucks boys


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

smokecity said:


> a crazy as this sounds i'm estimating on the night of november 8th and the morning of november 9th sixty traveled roughly 6.5 miles.....
> 
> I saw him on the hoof last at 5:05pm and bucks pic is at 2:28am..... That's a nice walk for ol 6-0


that's nuts!!!


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

also, its amazing how we as humans have all this technology, gear, history of the animal, etc, and still its such a challenge to put him down. that's crazy. excellent thread guys!


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

This thread is getting better everyday. Still pulling for ya Smoke! Get this done brother! Never got a chance at my big boy. I'm laid off and hunted everyday for him and only one sighting of him and that was 10 minutes before dark and I was in a ground blind, to dark inside. I think somebody outlawed him as I don't even have any pics as of the last 2 months and I heard a couple gun shots. Good Luck!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Buckmaxx.... You are keeping me inspired through idle season... Who knows what December 15th will bring!

I wih you had a tag at this point! I'm not sure he is coming back my way especially if he is locked on a doe!!

Either way I'm still in the game til it's over!


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

While watching "Sixty", his girl, and his contenders yesterday. I was noticing the doe was letting him get very close. Alot closer than the day before when she would run from him. I think at some point yesterday she stood for him. 
Today I did my normal trip or two around the farm. I think I saw the little Doe all by herself. The other bucks were all scattered about the farm, bedded down. "Sixty" was no where to be found. I will watch for him some more thru the weekend. But I think he has since abandoned our property and has moved back to his core area. (SmokeCity's place) just in time for Smoke to have another crack at him. Go get him Bud!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks buddy... Rifle season can't come to a close soon enough!!!

I'll be out this weekend to scout a bit... Go check on the blind and such

Have a good set up on the edge of the river at the tightest pinch point next to the corn field 



BuckMaxx said:


> While watching "Sixty", his girl, and his contenders yesterday. I was noticing the doe was letting him get very close. Alot closer than the day before when she would run from him. I think at some point yesterday she stood for him.
> Today I did my normal trip or two around the farm. I think I saw the little Doe all by herself. The other bucks were all scattered about the farm, bedded down. "Sixty" was no where to be found. I will watch for him some more thru the weekend. But I think he has since abandoned our property and has moved back to his core area. (SmokeCity's place) just in time for Smoke to have another crack at him. Go get him Bud!


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I saw Sixty this morning briefly with 6 or 7 Does. Then my attention turned on a Trespasser driving our fence line. I spent two hours of my time waiting and two hours of the slob hunters time while they talked to the Division of Wildlife officer. They we definitly "fence hunting" and the Officer realized that but unfortunatly they were doing nothing "wrong" by law. It sucks to have several big deer around, everyone is waiting for a crack at one. I will be watching every morning and night through out the rest of the rifle season.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the text buck... I owe ya


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Man is that a beast of a deer!! I hope you can put an arrow thru him.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good on ya BuckMaxx!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^ hopefully I see him tomorrow... Buckmaxx hasn't seen him for a few days... It's the bottom of the 9th here for sure...

I know what I want for chrstimas !


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> ^^^ hopefully I see him tomorrow... Buckmaxx hasn't seen him for a few days... It's the bottom of the 9th here for sure...
> 
> I know what I want for chrstimas !


Good luck man!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

smokecity said:


> ^^^ hopefully I see him tomorrow... Buckmaxx hasn't seen him for a few days... It's the bottom of the 9th here for sure...
> 
> I know what I want for chrstimas !


Choot em, choot dat sixsah!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

It's go time!! No sign of him yet


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Well guys.... I'm afraid the 2011 season has come to an end for me... I'm going to spend these few days I have off with my incredible wife and three kids!

While I don't have a deer down, I am as satisfied as I've ever been. I hunted my butt off. I passed a few nice deer. I had an incredible encounter with sixth that I was able to film to the best of my abilities all shook up with no camera arm!

I learned this season its not about the kill... Just seeing this deer with my own eyes, while in the stand was something I won't soon forget. What an incredible sport... I'm thankful to be a part of 

And to have a great guy like buckmaxx come through for me late season and keep me up to speed with pictures and play by play! Wow! Can't believe ol sixty traveled 7+ miles that night ...

I appreciate all the support ... I really do..

Trust me.. I'll be she'd hunting my butt off! And next year... You will see this pursuit re surface...

One final video to come .... A recap on 2011...

The hunt for sixty continues .....

Thanks AT .


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Its not always about the kill........goodluck with the sheds and the trail cam pics to come.


----------



## Peanutbuttah (Oct 16, 2011)

Good luck to you. I have been lurking this thread for some time now, it has been both inspiring and entertaining.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

It was fun to tag along for the ride. Thanks!


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Have a great Christmas Smoke!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for taking us along for the ride smoke! Can't wait for your future hunts for sixty!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

This has been a good read, good luck on his sheds and hopefully next year you stick him! If you do happen to find urself with a lil time before your season ends better go give it a whirl man! But I see what ur saying you only got one family, and hopefully many bucks in your future!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Well guys... It happened. My good buddy buckmaxx gave me the news today that sixty was killed by a rifle hunter..... 

There a a lot bigger things going on in this world than a deer I've been chasing for a long time...

Kinda stings a little .... 

Honestly I'm in denial ....


----------



## ClayW (Jun 22, 2011)

smokecity said:


> Well guys... It happened. My good buddy buckmaxx gave me the news today that sixty was killed by a rifle hunter.....
> 
> There a a lot bigger things going on in this world than a deer I've been chasing for a long time...
> 
> ...


Ouch


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

What a kick in the shorts - always a tough pill to swallow. There will be a new buck next year to chase - there always is.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Had the same thing happen to me one year. I had been hunting this buck for 3 years and somebody shot him about a mile from me. I didnt believe it til I saw a pic. No doubt it was him. I was pretty bummed for the first week or two after but I got over it. So will you. Find you another one.....


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

What a let down, id want toukey: gosh, I feel for ya. Always seems like your faviorte buck is the one that got away. But you do have some memories that know one can take away.


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

Great thread. 
He was an awesome buck.
I know how you feel, I been there.
All I can say is WOW, he went 6 1/2 miles in 9 1/2 hours.


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I am sorry I had to be the bearer of bad news for you. But I felt you would want to know the demise of your deer. I too began to develop a relationship with Sixty. I was fortunate enough to spend a couple weeks with him, much shorter than your quest. I can only imagine what you are feeling. I did my best to keep tabs on him but it wasn't enough. I know who it was that killed him, to say the least we do not have a good relationship. We have a gut feeling he was killed on our property. But, have no way of being 100% sure. If we find out he was taken on our property. We will do our best to see that justice will be served.

We'll find you another buck. You and I both know whats crawling those bottoms.


----------



## 74BowHunter (Dec 29, 2011)

I would like to say he was not taken on BuckMaxx property 100%!!!!!! He was taken with a bow not a rifle just to let everyone know!!!!!!
To BuckMaxx please have all you facts straight before posting.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

BuckMaxx said:


> I am sorry I had to be the bearer of bad news for you. But I felt you would want to know the demise of your deer. I too began to develop a relationship with Sixty. I was fortunate enough to spend a couple weeks with him, much shorter than your quest. I can only imagine what you are feeling. I did my best to keep tabs on him but it wasn't enough. I know who it was that killed him, to say the least we do not have a good relationship. We have a gut feeling he was killed on our property. But, have no way of being 100% sure. If we find out he was taken on our property. We will do our best to see that justice will be served.We'll find you another buck. You and I both know whats crawling those bottoms.


To bad you don't have a better relationship to get a pic or score. But! I bet with a lil bit of communiction around your parts you can at least get a pic in a text message. We do it around here all the time! Even if its someone we don't like we can always manage to see their deer by texting someone that knows someone, that knows someone.....lol! We try even harder when we think they killed or have pics of a deer we been hunting! We are like spys lol!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

74BowHunter said:


> I would like to say he was not taken on BuckMaxx property 100%!!!!!! He was taken with a bow not a rifle just to let everyone know!!!!!!
> To BuckMaxx please have all you facts straight before posting.


WTH!?! Where is this going now! Is this who put down "SIXTY"? If so and an all legal wow! But I still feel for smokecity.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

The last thing I want is for this to turn south guys.

He was a great deer ... One I will never forget... This deer taught me a valuable lesson that hopefully will land me a equal or greater deer some day in the future.

Congrats to the hunter... Gun or bow he is a deer of a lifetime and a trophy most only can dream of...


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Prove it then... tell the facts. I have the facts from a reliable source. I have the "hero" picture of him. How do you know what's "BuckMaxx" property? Feel free to PM me we can hash it out. I wanna know the real story as much as anyone.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow I'm really bummed for you man. This one will hurt for awhile. Unfortunately I know exactly how it feels as some one got the monster I desperately wanted to shoot last year, honestly it still burns. I really thought you were going to get him, or atleast find his sheds. I was looking forward to see what he could become next year. Have you heard any estimates of score.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

smokecity said:


> The last thing I want is for this to turn south guys.
> 
> He was a great deer ... One I will never forget... This deer taught me a valuable lesson that hopefully will land me a equal or greater deer some day in the future.
> 
> Congrats to the hunter... Gun or bow he is a deer of a lifetime and a trophy most only can dream of...


You are a good man/hunter. Gotta admit tho this is one heck of a tale! I don't want it to turn south either. Id like to hear how the story of sixty ended and see pics of the legend!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

More than anything is just like to hear the story of how he out smarted the deer... I tried for more hours than I'd even care to admit! 

I'll see what I can come up with... The hunter has no obligation to me and I understand that...

It's why we hunt right guys? ... Yeah it hurts but who knows what next season will bring... 

He bred a few does this year and last so maybe I will have a run in with his offspring.... Let's just hope I can name him "twenty"... Ha


----------



## 74BowHunter (Dec 29, 2011)

I will tell the story but I would like to talk to Smokecity first its the least I can do..


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

BuckMaxx said:


> Prove it then... tell the facts. I have the facts from a reliable source. I have the "hero" picture of him. How do you know what's "BuckMaxx" property? Feel free to PM me we can hash it out. I wanna know the real story as much as anyone.


Let's see the hero pic! Not trying to start stuff, I'm just a lil like:mg:at how all this is playing out.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

74BowHunter said:


> I will tell the story but I would like to talk to Smokecity first its the least I can do..


Thank you, a lot of us have followed this thread from the start. Congrats by the way, smokes right its called hunting...


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry 170, its not mine to post. If 74Bowhunter wants to post thats his deal. I would gladly post all the "live" pictures I have of him. I would like to hear the story straight from the hunters mouth. He is right I am going off the story I "heard" even tho I feel my source is reliable... It is merely spectulation. I have seen the deer on the surrounding property, so, Its quite possible. I don't think I said anything that was "out of line" about the hunter, as for where he was shot, I hope I am wrong...Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice buck.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

BuckMaxx said:


> Sorry 170, its not mine to post. If 74Bowhunter wants to post thats his deal. I would gladly post all the "live" pictures I have of him. I would like to hear the story straight from the hunters mouth. He is right I am going off the story I "heard" even tho I feel my source is reliable... It is merely spectulation. I have seen the deer on the surrounding property, so, Its quite possible. I don't think I said anything that was "out of line" about the hunter, as for where he was shot, I hope I am wrong...Wouldn't be the first time.


 I respect that I guess on the hero pic. I'm sure others along with me would love to see your live pics.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

74bowhunter, how did you come across this thread and realize this was the buck you shot or know who shot? Do you have trail cam pics?, how from from smokes and buckmaxx local did he travel to where his final resting place was? We know he was a traveler forsure!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you to 74BowHunter for the courtesy of a phone call.

I truly appreciate your time and the story... 

Congrats !!!!


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I appreciate it. It was sent to me as "confindential" merely to see if that was the buck that we all know and it was him. Like I said I would post every picture of him I have. If 74Bowhunter tells the story and posts his pics I want too see them in full color.
Like I said, I would love to hear the kill story as well. This whole story is CRAZY!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

smokecity said:


> Thank you to 74BowHunter for the courtesy of a phone call.
> 
> I truly appreciate your time and the story...
> 
> Congrats !!!!


Holy smokes! Smokecity! Isn't it a small world? Trail cams have made it all possible to tell a bucks story.....and AT!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Let's just say 74 made a heck of a shot and sixty held true to his name!


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

Let's get the story and pics! Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow! Ok above I said to 74 "you shot or who shot?" Because at the time was unclear if he had put down sixty or knew who did. Now we know!


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

There has to be a great ending to such a great thread..as in the story and pics


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

He's probly typeing it all out now, this beats TV lols!


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

There is... 3 guys that didn't know each other Un knowingly, all finding their way here over a single buck. I look forward to seeing them as well.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey smoke, I hate to say it but time to change your signature.....


----------



## MDRookie (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow Smokes..total RESPECT man, at least you had closure on the buck you were chasing for such a long time. I know a better one will present himself to you soon and let's hope he is a "20"..


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I keep hitting refreash just waiting for the final chapter


----------



## ProngHunter (Dec 17, 2009)

So 74 killed the deer, that I understand. I also understand Smoke said he made a heck of a shot. So, 74 yards must have been the distance, huh?


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hope to see pics of this magnificent buck


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

ProngHunter said:


> So 74 killed the deer, that I understand. I also understand Smoke said he made a heck of a shot. So, 74 yards must have been the distance, huh?



I don't want to steal 74's thunder .... I call 55 yards from the ground one heck of a shot !!


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

I want to hear this story and see this buck on the ground.


----------



## 74BowHunter (Dec 29, 2011)

View attachment 1258099
View attachment 1258101
View attachment 1258104
Thank you Smokecity. I got the buck known as sixty on my trail cam on Dec. 16 2011 then on Dec. 19 2011. As all of us colorado archery hunters know time was running out. With Christmas taking a day away and the deer moving in the evenings only, time got real short fast. It was on Dec. 27 2011 there were 15- 20 deer that came over the horizon. As luck would have it they came my way, it took at what seemed as 2 hours '20-25 ' min. As I and all of you know him "sixty" was in this herd and coming my way. He was the last deer in the line, all the does and little bucks pass at 55-60 yards. To my luck sixty stayed on the same trail, as he came in vew of the window of my ground blind he stops at 55-60 yards. I draw my bow, settle my pin and let it go, it flew true and straight. It was a double lung pass through.. He went over a hill out of sight, Having to wait an hour was so hard. I went and found my arrow, Good blood. Picked up the blood trail and he went about 100-150 yards and there he lay...


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice story! The pics won't load? Says invaild or somthing? So how far did he travel from smokes property to where you hunted him? And how did you happen upon this thread to see this buck? Just curious, its been an interesting read better then outdoor life!


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

agreed, great story, pics won't load.


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

I can't get the links to work. That is a heck of a shot 74BowHunter. Congrats.


----------



## 74BowHunter (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank all will try and get pics work out.


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

WOW! Great buck!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^^ nice man. Great pics... That g2 looks like a blade on his left side..

Heck of a shot! Congrats again


----------



## bm19 (Nov 3, 2009)

Monster


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Down goes Sixty.

Crazy thread, Congrats to everyone,

and thanks for sharing. :thumbs_up


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome buck! Congrats!! Have you scored him yet?


----------



## Climbhard (Feb 6, 2010)

Why don't you hide in the tree your game cam is on?


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

has he been scored?


----------



## 04Z (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow. Havent been on in a while and happened to stumble across this thread since it was on the first page. What a great story and an awesome deer. Trophy of a lifetime for sure. Congrats to 74 and sorry you didnt get him Smoke.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Climbhard said:


> Why don't you hide in the tree your game cam is on?


? What tree? Where's the cam? What a I missing?


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

Score?
Can you tell me how long them tines are ?
Congrats, hes awesome.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

2robinhood said:


> Score?
> Can you tell me how long them tines are ?
> Congrats, hes awesome.


Ill continue blabbing .....the score I guessed on page one was within 3 inches of the green score ! Pretty sure he said 168 .... That's with the broken right brow tine...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Ill continue blabbing .....the score I guessed on page one was within 3 inches of the green score ! Pretty sure he said 168 .... That's with the broken right brow tine...


Nice! What do they think on age? 4.5?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Nice! What do they think on age? 4.5?


Didn't get that.. That would be my guess.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

170p&ywhitail said:


> 74bowhunter, how did you come across this thread and realize this was the buck you shot or know who shot? Do you have trail cam pics?, how from from smokes and buckmaxx local did he travel to where his final resting place was? We know he was a traveler forsure!


Smoke, can you answer some of these things for us?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Smoke, can you answer some of these things for us?


A little yeah, he was a traveling deer for sure.. His home range was roughly 6 miles.. Just like buckmaxx "74" didn't get pics of him until this year. He first showed up for him in December ... 

From my understanding he wasn't more than 4 miles from a majority of the pics I have 

crazy turn of events... 

Some have said that AT will curse ya, well I disagree. It's been a fun journey to share with everyone....


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

smokecity said:


> A little yeah, he was a traveling deer for sure.. His home range was roughly 6 miles.. Just like buckmaxx "74" didn't get pics of him until this year. He first showed up for him in December ...
> 
> From my understanding he wasn't more than 4 miles from a majority of the pics I have
> 
> ...



Well Thanks for the info, yeah its kinda neat how 3 ol boys had pics of the same buck and met on the net to find out SIXTYS fate. Well I was pulling for you smoke the whole time just cause you had the most history with SIXTY, but after hearing "74" got him with a bow its not so bad I guess. Congrats to you 74bowhunter! well done sir!


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow I had put sixty in the back of my mind and thought the chase was over till next year. Even think I posted something about can't wait to catch up on this next season but now I guess its over. Great shot, and congrats to 74.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

First off I'm with 170 on pulling for smoke on this amazing buck. Smoke you have been a classy bowhunter over this crazy story and brought us along the hunt for this beast. Amazing video footage of him in his swell and those memories will last forever. You will be a stronger hunter and you are right this buck will make you a more knowledgeable hunter. Sixty's final chapter could have been much worst, like being poached at night but atleast he went to a fellow bow hunter and maybe you have met some local hunting buddies over this thread.

Congrats 74!! I still cant get over of a 4 mile home range. Did he travel on a creek for 4 miles or was he walking through woods and hills/mountains to travel. What is the terrain like in his home range? If it was rugged with lots of cover I would think he was the dominant buck.


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations to 74 he is definitely everything I thought he was. I appoligize for my hear say gossip. I am glad this all transpired hopefully 74 and I can put some past issues too bed in the future. I will try and post all my live pictures tonight. Thanks


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

BuckMaxx said:


> Congratulations to 74 he is definitely everything I thought he was. I appoligize for my hear say gossip. I am glad this all transpired hopefully 74 and I can put some past issues too bed in the future. I will try and post all my live pictures tonight. Thanks


I appreciate all the updates and pictures from you too buckmaxx!! It was a wild ride this year... 

You spent as much time watching ol sixty alive late season than I did the prior three seasons.. 

Cool story all around guys


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Wow. Congrats to the hunter that got lucky enough to shoot this buck.
sorry to hear smoke. I was pullin for ya. Gonna be tough to sleep for a while. His head would have looked best on your wall with the story to go with it. What a shame.....


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats to 74. I feel for ya Smoke. Someone rifle shot "my buck"  last year. He had no clue he was alive, much less scouted for him. He just got lucky. It happens. Find another one. I did.


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

Smoke I've been following this thread all year. Sorry for your loss. LOL Seriously though great thread and great story. IMO your a class act. You will be rewarded someday. Good things happen to good people. I have one question for Smoke Buckmaxx or 74 Where in relation to all 3 of you guys was he killed? I.E. across the river from buck maxx or smoke? or couple miles from either smoke or buck maxx? I ask because I got lucky and nailed a perfect 148" on my property this year and nobody had seen him before. He just showed up out of the blue. We figure he also must have been a "traveler". It amazing how far they can go if they decide to!


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

i think this has been the coolest thread ive ever followed here on AT!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. It means a lot you guys were pulling for me ... It's just the way it goes sometimes right.

I said it pages ago and I meant it.. The deer didn't belong to me... 

Well I did say I killed him 7 times but always woke up before the recovery 

From the one conversation I have had with "74" he sounds like a great guy and I am happy for him... He even offered to let me come look at him... Now let's see if e let's me take a pic with my bow and the rack  ha jk.... 

I feel lucky that he took the time to contact me and tell me the story of how he took the deer. He didn't have to do that... Really does mean a lot 

As for the distance... As stated buckmaxx trail cam pic and my encounter were "roughly" 7 miles apart... "74" appears to be in the middle


----------



## 74BowHunter (Dec 29, 2011)

I would like to say thanks to every one. I have only ben on AT from Dec. 28 2011 the day after I go sixty. If I had known Smoke before that I may have let him walk. But as all us hunters know it is hard to have shot like that and not take it. Sixty is the best deer I have ever had the chance to take in my 20 years of bow hunting. I hope that we all have the chance at buck of life time, but mine happen to be sixty. Sixty had traveled 6-1/2 to 7 miles between the 3 hunters. Smoke has ben very grait about it all, but it still hurts him I know. I hope we have the chance to meet and make friends over it all. Thanks again all and GOOD HUNTING!!! I will post the score when I get It all with the deductions. Green was 166.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^ exactly why this hurts a little less^^^

Clearly "74" couldn't have passed that deer and he would have been crazy to! He did want any true bow hunter would have done and made a incredible shot on a trophy deer.

I'm excited to meet up!


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

I wonder how many bucks travel as much as Sixty did? Amazing he lived that long traveling as much as he did and being semi visible also.He almost made it. He would've of been REALLY big next year! Some bucks aren't seen at all or a least not during the season till they're dead. Once again GREAT thread and GREAT story.


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

^^x2! This is a great learning thread.
One is how bowhunters should act towards others, yall could share many memories for seasons to come and help each other manage and scout the area to produce big bucks for years to come. The other reason this is a great thread is how much we all have learn from smoke, buckmaxx and 74. How much a buck can cruise in such a lil amount of time and urge to breed does.

Just a couple last questions that some are probably wandering, Do you guys think he started traveling in December for the does on buckmaxx or for food? I remember when buckmaxx first put up his trail cam pics i think he was breeding. Maybe buckmaxx might know more of what he was doing in his last month, I just wander if it was for does or food. Is it wide open out there where the does are in groups far apart and the bucks have to travel a good bit to find does or is there a lot of cover within that 7 miles, where the does are scattered??


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Ill do my best too answer you questions. I saw this buck at 60 yards about the same time last year... before he was "famous". I believe he was there for the girls,but, food is plentiful also. Everytime I spent a few hours glassing him he was certainly focused on a girl. There were always other bucks around him and it was very obvious, he was dominant. 
I learned alot this year as well about deer movement. Sixty in the #3 buck this year that I was watching that got harvested by someone else. One of the bucks on my farm was killed 4 miles North of me by a friend. I like Smoke had thousands of pictures of him all summer. I saw him in October with another buck. When they split he was gone. No real reason for him to leave,we have girls. But we also have a very large dominant buck that probably 86'd him.
Late season is my favorite time to hunt really big deer they become more visible because they need food to regain weight. But more importantly the pool of breedable Does has shrunk drastically. So they have to move and look harder for them.
The country we are all hunting is similar to the Milk River in Montana. Open country fields with trees along the waterways. You can view them from a long ways off and the deer are very visable. I saw over 20 does yesterday from one vantage point.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I have to agree with Buckmaxx... 
Combo of food and does.... Here is what I can't figure out. The last night I saw Sixty he was with three does... One was so hot she could hardly walk and I'm no joking... He crossed the river... Worked a scrape and he was gone.

What reason did he have to travel 8 miles that night? He had three does glued to him. I know what a hot doe looks like and how they act... I'm still scratching my head on that. I know I didn't spook him ....

I do know of three other decent bucks that he pushed off the property for sure... I was seeing them daily on camera and once the velvet came off they were gone. 

Id like to see the buck that broke sixty up and gashed his nose up..


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

smokecity said:


> I have to agree with Buckmaxx...
> Combo of food and does.... Here is what I can't figure out. The last night I saw Sixty he was with three does... One was so hot she could hardly walk and I'm no joking... He crossed the river... Worked a scrape and he was gone.
> 
> What reason did he have to travel 8 miles that night? He had three does glued to him. I know what a hot doe looks like and how they act... I'm still scratching my head on that. I know I didn't spook him ....
> ...


don't let it drive you mad........move to the next level and never post on at about big deer your hunting and you won't have to wonder why a deer wiith a hot doe might of traveled that far in one night! :wink:


----------



## mathews_rage (Oct 10, 2010)

Yea that is crazy smoke how far he traveled that night and thanks guys for rolling with this thread.
My guess is that he bred all the does in your area that were ready Smoke and might have went on a mission that night :wink:.I think he went to breed more does and that is why he broke his brow off in a fight to breed. I'm with smoke and would like the see the buck that did that.

If sixty knew of a place where more does are at that might be ready, he prob just took a stroll to check for some that were almost ready. In mountains/hills, 6 miles is a long ways but if he was just following a creek or so in wide open terrain, then he might have had to travel that far to find a group of does. Since buckmaxx says he is seeing a lot of does, the does found the food is my guess, and where the does are at is where the bucks are. Another crazy thing is that he was roaming both of your grounds in the summer with his bachelor groups. He for sure knew his way around.


----------



## Pope & Young 24 (Oct 30, 2007)

That's the one thing I noticed too. You typically see mature bucks feeding in the same field or at least in the same area night after night when they're still in bachelor groups in the summer. This buck appears to break that rule since he was routinely showing up on smoke's cams and buckmaxx's cams which are 7 miles apart. I watched a great 155" 9 point all summer this year, every single night, and he vanished 2 weeks before the archery opener. I didn't see that deer again until December 19. He's shown up 4 times in daylight since then but my buck tag is already attached to another buck. All I can hope is that I can come close to duplicating this awesome story next year. This story has my jacked up and ready for next September already!

And congratulations to 74 on one heck of a deer! Smoke, you epitomize what every bowhunter should strive to be...humble, family-first, dedicated! Thanks for a great ride!


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I know exactly what buck he tangled with. It was our resident buck "Split Brows". I have pictures of them together, with another small buck, and 4 or 5 Does. The first night I saw Sixty, Split Brows walked up too the group. Sixty puffed up like a Chia Pet, ears pinned back and postured towards him. I remember thinking WOW! this is aout to get real interesting! Split Brows wanted nothing to do with him and walked away from him, but would stay close. It was obvious Sixty had an eye on a young doe in thegroup that must have been coming in. Split Brows was very submissive to Sixty and would walk big circles around him But if he thought he had a shot at her. He would try to sneek in on Her. Sixt would chase him off.
This is him before the altercation in October.










This is him abot a week ago.










I would have paid money to see that fight.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Split brows has some good mass already, next set of antlers should be pretty good!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^ thanks man

I'm probably a lot like a lot of guys on here... I think about hunting 24/7... But at the same time I know I have a lot of time for that.... I realize my kids wont be little forever ...I'm not even 30 yet !!!! 

I think I'm to the point where the hunt has become so much more to me... I mean I was pretty happy to get video of sixty this year.. Honestly I felt that was an accomplishment! 

It's amazing what these whitetail deer can do. The distance they travel is incredible..

It's the sole reason I do it... At any given point a 180" deer that has been nocturnal for two years could step out... Ya just never know and that gives me chills just thinking about it


----------



## Quartermoons (Oct 14, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but I took away from this thread that maybe there aren't as many 'nocturnal' deer as most think. Might just be a lot farther away than you otherwise would have thought they could possibly be.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

smokecity said:


> ^^^ thanks man
> 
> I'm probably a lot like a lot of guys on here... I think about hunting 24/7... But at the same time I know I have a lot of time for that.... I realize my kids wont be little forever ...I'm not even 30 yet !!!!
> 
> ...


So true! But hey man I just turned 30 your makeing me feel old now. I had pictured you being a little older dunno why just funny how you gt a mental image of folks on here ya chat with lol!


----------



## Pope & Young 24 (Oct 30, 2007)

I hear ya man. I'm 28 and I have 5 kids including triplet 3 1/2 year old boys and I can't wait until the day my bow is left at the house and those boys are trying to fill the freezer. My dad taught me everything I know about hunting and I'm honored that I get to pass it on to my kids. 

The hunt in and of itself is what it's all about and it's the fact that those smart old bucks make me look like a fool more often than not that keeps me from hitting the snooze button on the alarm clock.


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

These are only part of them. I have to email the rest too myself but I will post them up.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

^^^ those pics are awesome! You take them trough a spotting scope?


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes 45 power burris and my smart phone


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah Buckmaxx has some skills with the scope and phone! He blew my email up with a ton of great pics!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Smart phone! I don't think mines that smart I've got the old droid and its starting crap out. How far away are the deer?


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

well its been a great ride and im glad its finaly over , what a great Buck


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

About 300-400 yards in those pictures. It works pretty good can be frustrating trying to find just the right spot. I missed so really cool shots because the weren't perfectly lined up. My X2 droid takes better pictures then my digital camera. We have a 200 dollar digital that is laying in a drawer now.


----------



## ryanliving (Jan 18, 2012)

I think this was the same deer I saw on the Neb/Col border back in October. Crazy story.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

ryanliving said:


> I think this was the same deer I saw on the Neb/Col border back in October. Crazy story.


Haha...could it get even more interesting? Guys first post and that would be crazy!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

ryanliving said:


> I think this was the same deer I saw on the Neb/Col border back in October. Crazy story.


Yeah pretty sure your right ..... Lol


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Sixty was traveling more of the platte river than I anticipated !!!!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

True monster


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Unreal story! I can't believe I have missed this thread.......I am on here all the time. I tried jumping to the last page and was totally confused as to what "60" and "74" was. Had to go back and start over....................

Congrats to all hunters and hopefully some new friendships are born!


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

ryanliving said:


> I think this was the same deer I saw on the Neb/Col border back in October. Crazy story.


What are you guys talking about ?
Can you post a link ?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

So is there a 4th guy that's seen/hunted SIXTY?


----------



## wilburz (Jul 9, 2011)

Great buck and even better story!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

170p&ywhitail said:


> So is there a 4th guy that's seen/hunted SIXTY?


I think more like 20-30 guys....


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm working to combine all the footage and pics together... Hoping to get together with "74" soon to lay hands on that rack


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

Any updates ?


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Being new here this is the first I saw this thread. What a great read. I am surprised at the distance traveled by this buck.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

2robinhood said:


> Any updates ?


I will post the final chapter here shortly.. thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Billy H said:


> Being new here this is the first I saw this thread. What a great read. I am surprised at the distance traveled by this buck.


They are incredible aren't they! Welcome to AT

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74BowHunter (Dec 29, 2011)

It is hard to believe that the best time of the year is here!

It has ben a long hard dry summer. 

For all that would like to know the final score of sixty here it is.

Net.... 167 7/8

final... 154 7/8 

He had a difference of 13''0/8 from the right to the left. 

I hope I and Smoke can get together and talk soon.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

74BowHunter said:


> It is hard to believe that the best time of the year is here!
> 
> It has ben a long hard dry summer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update!


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Did ya'll ever meet up and talk (The 3 of ya) that is pretty freakin cool.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

bacon27 said:


> Did ya'll ever meet up and talk (The 3 of ya) that is pretty freakin cool.


We will be soon. I have a compilation of pictures and my video footage from my last hunt..

I'll be posting shortly!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

So smoke, will we have another journey to follow this season?


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

no doubt...just read this for the first time and read all 19 pages and wow..up and down this is better than a magazine or book! too bad smoke didn't get him and glad he went down by an archer...i did get pissed off when it was said he went down by a rife hunter, gun hunters around here are ones those are the only days out of the year they deer hunt they push in packs of many guys and when they kill deer you've hunted hard all year it just pisses me off


----------



## KSArcher06 (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome buck I have a 160 and he looks alot bigger than my 160 either way he's a beast


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

170p&ywhitail said:


> So smoke, will we have another journey to follow this season?


I'm not sure as of yet.. having a hard time recovering this year to be completely and totally honest. 

I'm excited for tomorrow.... the journey to finally putting my hands on ol' Sixty's antlers will finally come to an end.

It could have turned out differently.

I have to say I'm grateful to have the opportunity! Pics to follow 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> I'm not sure as of yet.. having a hard time recovering this year to be completely and totally honest.
> 
> I'm excited for tomorrow.... the journey to finally putting my hands on ol' Sixty's antlers will finally come to an end.
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the pics! He had to have spread his genetics around your ground, so hopefully we will have a sixty jr. to follow soon. The best way to get over a buck is to find another one!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks bud. Yeah I'll get over it as soon as I pull my first trail cam. Time for another project!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Thanks bud. Yeah I'll get over it as soon as I pull my first trail cam. Time for another project!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


:thumbs_up


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

*Here is a short "trailer" i did...*

Well I finally got the chance to meet "74" a few days ago. He is a great guy. He shared the hunt with me and after my 4 year journey with this deer I finally laid hands on his rack. I feel blessed to be able to do it. I know there a plenty of guys out thre with a similar story that never get to see a deer they have chased for years.

THANK YOU AGAIN "74" and AT... You guys have helped me work through this from start to finish. I've learned more about deer hunting that I ever expected. I can actually say with confidence I know now it isn't about the kill for me its about the chase.

We will see what this years brings

Man...... I love deer hunting

(thanks iMove trailers


----------



## 74BowHunter (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you Smoke, you are a great asset to deer hunting. I hope we all can take a lessen from Somke and become better hunters. 

He is a great guy as well hope we can stay in touch.

We all hope for the big one, but we all need to be thankful we get to do what we do. One day we may not!

Thank you Smoke for being the best sportsman out there.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Likewise 74!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Wicked Badass Thread. Loved it last year and this is a great ending chapter smoke!

Good luck getting another giant to chase this year....so a new story begins....


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Fullstrutter said:


> Wicked Badass Thread. Loved it last year and this is a great ending chapter smoke!
> 
> Good luck getting another giant to chase this year....so a new story begins....


I'm waiting for your thread this year buddy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

To answer a couple PM's.

The footage from the last encounter was November 8th. I took my son out the next day, which was his birthday. 

Little did I know our target buck was 8 
Miles away.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavyBrown (Aug 22, 2012)

Man, what a thread of awsomeness! It's nice to know that there are still some genuine, down to earth sportsmen like Smokecity, BuckMaxx, and 74BowHunter. So many times you hear stories like this ending much differently.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

That's the best thread I have ever followed on AT. Hopefully the son of 60 will be making his rounds this year.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

DavyBrown said:


> Man, what a thread of awsomeness! It's nice to know that there are still some genuine, down to earth sportsmen like Smokecity, BuckMaxx, and 74BowHunter. So many times you hear stories like this ending much differently.


Appreciate the kind words .... I'm glad it turned out the way it did

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good buck.


----------



## dbuzz40 (Oct 31, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Talk about envy. Really nice find. Good on you! Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats Great Smoke! I am glad you got the chance. Its amazing that one critter can have so much following and created a cool story. Good luck to everyone this fall!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

BuckMaxx said:


> Thats Great Smoke! I am glad you got the chance. Its amazing that one critter can have so much following and created a cool story. Good luck to everyone this fall!


Thanks man. Ya hard time believe the how far these guys travel.... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## atte (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow smoke that was a great story! Have you , 74, an buck maxx ever thought about being a hunting team? I mean your properties all are pretty close for deer to travel! And your video skills are really good. I guarantee with the land you guys got and your videoing you could easily get sponsored!! Also with the bucks you guys get on camera. You guys could put your game pics together at the next season and make a big hit list that would be crazy! You guys should give it a big thought i would watch every one of your videos/ shows!!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

atte said:


> Wow smoke that was a great story! Have you , 74, an buck maxx ever thought about being a hunting team? I mean your properties all are pretty close for deer to travel! And your video skills are really good. I guarantee with the land you guys got and your videoing you could easily get sponsored!! Also with the bucks you guys get on camera. You guys could put your game pics together at the next season and make a big hit list that would be crazy! You guys should give it a big thought i would watch every one of your videos/ shows!!


Atte - thanks for the compliment!

I believe we are all pretty busy with other full time gigs but that sure would be a blast.

I learned alot through this and hope others can too. It's not about who shot 60.... It was about the ride

Good luck all 


www.chasedeer365.com


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

Bump for a great story.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

redneckromeo said:


> Bump for a great story.


Ya it was an adventure. Learned a lot through the experience. Thank you


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

Do you have a new buck for us to follow along with?


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh I'll give it a bump one last time... 

Anyone getting ready for their season to start can take a good read to get the blood flowing!

Ya never know when a "sixty" will show up


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

at what page does this story begin well conclude i guess.. dont wanna sift through 24pages


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

wvbowhunter. said:


> at what page does this story begin well conclude i guess.. dont wanna sift through 24pages


I honestly read the thread for the first time since it was written.. Crazy turn of events...

We the first several pages are of me .. Chasing the buck.. Then at some point a second hunter locates same said buck on cam.... Story unfolds...

Then 3rd hunter kills said buck! Lol

It's a long read but worth it


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> I honestly read the thread for the first time since it was written.. Crazy turn of events...
> 
> We the first several pages are of me .. Chasing the buck.. Then at some point a second hunter locates same said buck on cam.... Story unfolds...
> 
> ...


One of the best threads ever


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Oh I'll give it a bump one last time...
> 
> Anyone getting ready for their season to start can take a good read to get the blood flowing!
> 
> Ya never know when a "sixty" will show up


Thanks for the bump. Don't know how I missed it but it was still enjoyable 3 years later.

Did all three of you meet up at the same time when you went to see the deer?
Did you ever get a picture with the mount?

Thanks, good luck this season!


----------



## kyoutdoors26 (Jan 14, 2014)

Just made the past 2 hours of work fly by reading this thread.. one of the best hunting stories I've ever read. Hopefully a couple of 60's babies will be popping up around ya soon smoke. Hope you put a big one down this year, you deserve it!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Great thread with 3 good guys involved and tons of pics and videos!!!!!!!!!! Imo best hunting story ive read on AT.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Love this thread! No bs just pure bowhuntin.


----------



## M4J0R T0M (Oct 17, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

> AK&HIboy
> Great thread with 3 good guys involved and tons of pics and videos!!!!!!!!!! Imo best hunting story ive read on AT.


Agreed. I missed this when it was going on but went back to the beginning and was hooked.Great story with classy main characters.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Matt Musto said:


> Thanks for the bump. Don't know how I missed it but it was still enjoyable 3 years later.
> 
> Did all three of you meet up at the same time when you went to see the deer?
> Did you ever get a picture with the mount?
> ...


I've kept in contact with 74 since he shot sixty. I did get the chance to go over and see the rack.

I need to make it over and get a pic with him and his buck! That would be a great ending 

Thanks for all the great comments guys. We are pretty blessed to be able to chase deer the way we do!


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

That thread shows what hunting is supposed to be about!!! I had a huge buck I hunted for 3 years that was rifle killed. It stung for a while but like smokecity said, he didnt belong to me. He was a wild animal.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

This is the best story on AT. Lots of class with these 3 guys.


----------



## kyepic16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome thread! Thanks guys for the entertainment!!


----------



## GeeQ (Nov 5, 2009)

Bump to the top since this thread was just mentioned on another. Great saga.


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

Glad I started from the beginning. Great story.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Great old thread. 
Don't know how I missed it until now.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Mike.Rotch said:


> Glad I started from the beginning. Great story.


It was an amazing journey that taught me a lot about life and hunting. 

Sure is fun to go back and think about what I'd have done differently!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

KRONIIK said:


> Great old thread.
> Don't know how I missed it until now.


Appreciate it!


----------



## COBowhunter23 (Oct 5, 2015)

24 for pages of entertainment, great story and deer!


----------



## S.Dobbs (Jun 27, 2008)

Crazy story!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

That area holds some nice ones...


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll give this the ol annual bump. Hopfully it gives someone chasing a ghost the inspiration to push on....

Be safe out there.....


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

smokecity said:


> I'll give this the ol annual bump. Hopfully it gives someone chasing a ghost the inspiration to push on....
> 
> Be safe out there.....


:darkbeer:


----------

